# FFS Cardiff Born Cardiff Bred



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2011)

*FFS Cardiff B*rn Cardiff Br*d*

oh dear, loathe to give it publicity, here is the vid of the 'characters' who are going to be in it, along the lines of that essex one but not apparently 



			
				WoL said:
			
		

> We meet some of the future stars of Cardiff Born Cardiff Bred, the new reality show coming soon to the Internet based on the hit-show The Only Way Is Essex.


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/multim...-of-cardiff-born-cardiff-bred-91466-28845906/

there is a fair bit of orange self love going on there and looks like a group of mates in an EXCITING!! PR exercise 

they do have a token man off the street tho, probably thought of at the last minute.

"I can't lie to you.." 

will you be watching?


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 9, 2011)

delete this thread. delete it now.


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 9, 2011)

also, i hear the producer is some horrible little scatty cunt who made his money through a 'modelling agency' by which i mean he ripped young girls out of their cash offering non existent contracts.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

It's going to be shit. Rubbish, desperate cash-in shit.


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

will be good to get a taste of the real cardiff


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

also, this should be in the telly forum


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> will be good to get a taste of the real cardiff


Yes. This will be _exactly_ what it's like. 100% accuracy guaranteed.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 9, 2011)

Phillip's forehead is quite intense.

I won't be watching but then I'm neither Cardiff Born nor Cardiff Bred


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> also, this should be in the telly forum



It's not going to be on the telly


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

Are Cardiff people really called "delinquents?"

Those characters are totally unconvincing.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2011)

You almost kinda knew they'd have some twat who worked in Holister as one of the characters. I am just puzzled as to where the non-wanker was,not very representative is it!!lol


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2011)

"a soldier of life"  

i only watched the vid to see if there was anyone i know on it. can't imagine for a minute i'd watch the programme.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2011)

maybe the thread title should be **'d so as to not give em publicity?
i'd really HATE to help these tossers


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol the producers are Bulldozer films and the creater is a female who runs a new model and talent agency for the cast. The guy your on about has nothing to do with CBCB


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Phillip's forehead is quite intense.
> 
> I won't be watching but then I'm neither Cardiff Born nor Cardiff Bred


 
LOL thanks. I've had a rough time and got deep wrinkles


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha am I the token homeless guy you're speaking of? Seems apt I can't lie to you...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 9, 2011)

CF10 area.... Ohhhhhhhh


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

i thought most of the people in the vid seemed like fairly decent people 

a teaching assistant, a youth worker, club promoters, bar owner, shop workers etc. don't know where all the hate comes from tbh. they certainly give off a far better image of cardiffians than _some_ of the posters here.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2011)

croeso Phil

are you the token down to earth "man off the street" to balance out the orange makeupped self promoting inflated self image posers who are full of themselves?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 9, 2011)

I have no hate for them, just LOLing at the CF10 area bit.... as i work in CF10


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> CF10 area.... Ohhhhhhhh


 
 init! 

soooo exclusive init


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> i thought most of the people in the vid seemed like fairly decent people
> 
> a teaching assistant, a youth worker, club promoters, bar owner, shop workers etc. don't know where all the hate comes from tbh. they certainly give off a far better image of cardiffians than _some_ of the posters here.


 
come on now, admit it, you have at least one item of hollisterclone wear don'tcha?


----------



## badlands (Jun 9, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> LOL thanks. I've had a rough time and got deep wrinkles



can I have your autograph?


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

ddraig said:


> come on now, admit it, you have at least one item of hollisterclone wear don'tcha?


 
i don't think i've even been in a hollister shop. it just sells clothes doesn't it? to me, this just sounds like a show about a normal bunch of people.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 9, 2011)

CF10 yesterday


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> i don't think i've even been in a hollister shop. it just sells clothes doesn't it? to me, this just sounds like a show about a normal bunch of people.


 
ok then

you spike your hair and use products don'tcha?


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

ddraig said:


> croeso Phil
> 
> are you the token down to earth "man off the street" to balance out the orange makeupped self promoting inflated self image posers who are full of themselves?


 
Diolch. Yeh reckon so. The others aren't too bad I'll keep em in line. If you want to follow my downfall I'm on Twitter @PhilCBCB


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

badlands said:


> can I have your autograph?


 
If I could read or write pal


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> CF10 yesterday


 
That's me picking up the Mcdonalds. Cheers mate will be my new profile pic


----------



## badlands (Jun 9, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> If I could read or write pal



your spelling has been top drawer thus far


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

badlands said:


> your spelling has been top drawer thus far


 
Fankz my dismexmia iz kurbin itself lolol


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

badlands said:


> your spelling has been top drawer thus far


 
Fankz my dismexmia iz kurbin itself lolol


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 9, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> CF10 area.... Ohhhhhhhh


 
I work in CF10 and live in CF11. Represent.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry I button bashed too much there. So how is everyone today? Thanks for the standard and unkind words for CBCB. Interesting to see what you think so far


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

ddraig said:


> ok then
> 
> you spike your hair and use products don'tcha?


 
i've got a shaven head at the moment.

seriously don't understand the hate. i'd have thought as proud cardiffian's you would be well behind anything that raises the profile of your proud city.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 9, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> I work in CF10 and live in CF11. Represent.


 
Work CF10 also bruv.... Live all the way out in CF24 tho... miles and miles from the high flyers


----------



## fogbat (Jun 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> i thought most of the people in the vid seemed like fairly decent people
> 
> a teaching assistant, a youth worker, club promoters, bar owner, shop workers etc. don't know where all the hate comes from tbh. they certainly give off a far better image of cardiffians than _some_ of the posters here.


 
This. It sounds like it'll give a nice, realistic look at Cardiff and its people. Give it up, haters


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> i thought most of the people in the vid seemed like fairly decent people
> 
> a teaching assistant, a youth worker, *self promoters*, bar owner, shop workers etc. don't know where all the hate comes from tbh. they certainly give off a far better image of cardiffians than _some_ of the posters here.



Corrected for ya. Gio's son is opening a new bar, who'd have thought it, I bet its daddy's money tho,he's the biggest self publicist in cardiff.

Apart from Annis.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2011)

fogbat said:


> This. It sounds like it'll give a nice, realistic look at Cardiff and its people. Give it up, haters


 
where's the real down to earth peeps. The mum with 3 kids struggling to get by? The people who dont frequent Mill lane? looks to me that I just walked down Mill Lane and picked the first people they could find.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 9, 2011)

I went through Cardiff once.  Didn't like it.

I'm hoping this program will enthuse me to go back and try it again


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

1927 said:


> where's the real down to earth peeps. The mum with 3 kids struggling to get by? The people who dont frequent Mill lane? looks to me that I just walked down Mill Lane and picked the first people they could find.


 
so teaching assistants and youth workers aren't real down to earth people?!


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

an unemployed bloke, a shop worker... how much more real and down to earth do you want?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 9, 2011)

Apart from the prick who was dating loads of chicks, they all seem fine to me.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Apart from the prick who was dating loads of chicks, they all seem fine to me.


 

LOL gotta show that to Matt


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

1927 said:


> where's the real down to earth peeps. The mum with 3 kids struggling to get by? The people who dont frequent Mill lane? looks to me that I just walked down Mill Lane and picked the first people they could find.


 
I'll be honest there are about 3 Mill Laners, Splott, Llanishen, Roath, Cardiff Bay, Thornhill, St Mellons, Cathays and more. We've got rough and ready (me on a good day), single Mum, teaching assistant, high roller, jippo (me again on a good day), business owner, shop assistant, call centre, unemployed (oh hi me again) and more. For example, we were filming yesterday on Mill Lane and Adamsdown, then onto Thornhill.

I can understand why people don't like these type of shows most of them are naff and only show one type of person or background but ours is diverse and hopefully will challenge stereotypes. Also the show has been offered a commission from a TV company but they wanted to recast and get in a load of roided up guys and chicks with implants. If you'd rather that then you must be tripping


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2011)

so there are no overmakeuped fake tanned up themselves people in it then?
or models?
and (not that you'll tell us) how many of them knew each other before the show?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Apart from the prick who was dating loads of chicks, they all seem fine to me.


 
yeah 

does he think he is some sort of card? 
and Phil, is he too far up himself to see that he looks and sounds a right prick?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 9, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> LOL gotta show that to Matt


 
Even better show him this.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2011)

Personally I think they are all a type and not the sort of people I know in cardiff, self publicists the fucking lot of them.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

1927 said:


> personally i think they are all a type and not the sort of people i know in cardiff, self publicists the fucking lot of them.


 
boom-ting!


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

ddraig said:


> so there are no overmakeuped fake tanned up themselves people in it then?
> or models?
> and (not that you'll tell us) how many of them knew each other before the show?


 
I knew 1 person. Some people didn't know anyone. Some people heard of others. We're not a big mini bus clan of mates


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

ddraig said:


> yeah
> 
> does he think he is some sort of card?
> and Phil, is he too far up himself to see that he looks and sounds a right prick?


 
LOL I dunno mate. He's not a bad guy but can see what people are saying. Personally I think every individual can be a prick in their own way. Much like most of you posting on here. Remember though it's only getting people chatting so baseball caps off to you


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Personally I think every individual can be a prick in their own way. Much like most of you posting on here.


 
very true mate. fair play for coming on here, hope you keep posting.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to the internets.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> very true mate. fair play for coming on here, hope you keep posting.


 

cheers I will. Will probs keep getting mocked and done over but it's all shats and giggles. We should expect it for putting ourselves forward innit.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2011)

Its looking good so far, 4 to one against watching it in the vote!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> cheers I will. Will probs keep getting mocked and done over but it's all shats and giggles. We should expect it for putting ourselves forward innit.


 
I hope you stay too, done well so far


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2011)

heh
this thread already ranks higher than their own shite site, glamour models indeed, really down to earth then! 
http://www.cardiffborncardiffbred  .co.uk/


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> cheers I will. Will probs keep getting mocked and done over but it's all shats and giggles. We should expect it for putting ourselves forward innit.


 
is the "brand owner" your missus? or sister?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 9, 2011)

1927 said:


> where's the real down to earth peeps. The mum with 3 kids struggling to get by? The people who dont frequent Mill lane? looks to me that I just walked down Mill Lane and picked the first people they could find.


 
They sound terribly dull. Who'd want to watch them?

Is that the kind of impression that Cardiff wants to make? I think not.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 9, 2011)

I have to say the programme makers missed a trick with that title. They could have made  a lighthearted detective drama, set in Cardiff, about a family of bakers who solve crimes in their spare time.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 9, 2011)

God those peeps look dull. The problem with comparing it to the only way is essex is that fairly or not essex people have a strong well known stereotype to live up or down depending on your point of view. What is the cardiff 'thing'? I've lived here on and off for ten years of the last 15 and i can't think of anything that didn't die with the docks.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 9, 2011)

There's a limit to how glamorous you can make arf'n'arf.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 9, 2011)

Also, I'd put money on Matt being on the Register.


----------



## badlands (Jun 9, 2011)

fogbat said:


> I have to say the programme makers missed a trick with that title. They could have made  a lighthearted detective drama, set in Cardiff, about a family of bakers who solve crimes in their spare time.



And when I dies I'll be Cardiff dead


----------



## badlands (Jun 9, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> cheers I will. Will probs keep getting mocked and done over but it's all shats and giggles. We should expect it for putting ourselves forward innit.


 
tbh the production company look complete wank.

good luck tho mate, I'll be cheering from afar.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 9, 2011)

Production Company?

It's one woman with a video camera, isn't it?


----------



## badlands (Jun 9, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Production Company?
> 
> It's one woman with a video camera, isn't it?



production company called Bulldozer

they is shite


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

badlands said:


> production company called Bulldozer
> 
> they is shite


 
hahaha brillz. Would you prefer a London based group of wankers or a local new production team from Cardiff working on it? Either way seems theres no winner with you guys.

If it was MTV with £50,000 you'd hate it, it's just a normal gang of people so chill.

BOOM -TING!


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> hahaha brillz. Would you prefer a London based group of wankers or a local new production team from Cardiff working on it? Either way seems theres no winner with you guys.
> 
> If it was MTV with £50,000 you'd hate it, it's just a normal gang of people so chill.
> 
> BOOM -TING!


Maybe it's the unhappy-looking mix of the desperate unoriginality of the cash-in series and the predictable publicity-chasing line up of wannabes that  threatens to disappoint an already jaded and over-saturated palette?

Good luck to them an' all that, though.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Maybe it's the unhappy-looking mix of the desperate unoriginality of the cash-in series and the predictable publicity-chasing line up of wannabes that  threatens to disappoint an already jaded and over-saturated palette?
> 
> Good luck to them an' all that, though.



Thankz. But how can we be cashing in when noone is getting paid? We could have got paid by the big production company but it was turned down...

Also in answer to a previous post yes Sarah-Jayne's related to me but we didnt speak for a few years as I went to prison for stealing and I auditioned like everyone else. I'm on my final chance trying to get a job and prove myself so really trying hard to sort myself out. I want to stay on this forum and be as honest as possible anyway don't want any bull shit. Any questions and comments welcome


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

The 'cashing in' comes from even the minor fame and celebrity/notoriety that the people taking part surely seek. Why else would they do it otherwise? 

And with that 'celebrity ' often comes opportunity. Loads of it if they've lucky, or just being pointed at and laughed at if they're unlucky.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> The 'cashing in' comes from even the minor fame and celebrity/notoriety that the people taking part surely seek. Why else would they do it otherwise?
> 
> And with that 'celebrity ' often comes opportunity. Loads of it if they've lucky, or just being pointed at and laughed at if they're unlucky.



Just what Cardiff needs! A load more z list non celebrities who think they are something special!

Funny how the launch party is being help at Gio's on Mill Lane, the bar owned by the father of one of the people taling part in the show and a man known for his self promotion. I wouldnt be at all surprised to find that he was behind the whole thing and rather a lot of time will be spent following his sons attempts to open his bar, and drinking and eating in his other establishments. Not all Cardiffians are as thick as shit and lap up his promotion just as easily as he thinks we should.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Thankz. But how can we be cashing in when noone is getting paid? We could have got paid by the big production company but it was turned down...
> 
> Also in answer to a previous post yes Sarah-Jayne's related to me but we didnt speak for a few years as I went to prison for stealing and I auditioned like everyone else. I'm on my final chance trying to get a job and prove myself so really trying hard to sort myself out. I want to stay on this forum and be as honest as possible anyway don't want any bull shit. Any questions and comments welcome


 
I think we are sussuing this out slowly. nepotism seems to be a running theme so far.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Lets organise a Welsh Meet Up quick, then Phil can bring his CBCB mates and we can all get on tv.lol


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> hahaha brillz. Would you prefer a London based group of wankers or a local new production team from Cardiff working on it? Either way seems theres no winner with you guys.
> 
> If it was MTV with £50,000 you'd hate it, it's just a normal gang of people so chill.
> 
> BOOM -TING!



London wankers or Cardiff wankers, is there a difference?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> London wankers or Cardiff wankers, is there a difference?


 
We London wankers are better dressed.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

fogbat said:


> We London wankers are better dressed.


 
Thats OK then!lol


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

I wish Phil would stop saying BOOM-TING too, it says wanker all day long!


----------



## fogbat (Jun 10, 2011)

Nepotism: check.
Shameless lack of an original idea: check.

How the hell is it not already on S4C?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2011)

you bunch of grumpy fuckers  good luck with it phil


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

"not everyone can afford to drink cocktails on Mill Lane"

thats why we are having a launch party on Mill Lane and have two participants who are opening a bar with money form a guy who owns most of Mill Lane!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

and the launch part costs a £5er!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> Lets organise a Welsh Meet Up quick, then Phil can bring his CBCB mates and we can all get on tv.lol


 
 
dare ya


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Phil, to be fair you and Reuben are probably the only 2 I'd actually wanna go out and have a drink with, Good luck with the job hunting and if anybody uses this to get what they want I hope its you, cos the rest are just wannabees.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> dare ya


 
If Phil is up for it I'll sort it, but there would probably be a condition that we had to meet on Mill Lane!!!!

Couldnt see many of them wanting to meet in somewhere like tHe mIllers(RIP) but they'd probably be up for Chapter.lol


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> i wish phil would stop saying boom-ting too, it says wanker all day long!


 
boom-ting!


----------



## strung out (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> "not everyone can afford to drink cocktails on Mill Lane"
> 
> thats why we are having a launch party on Mill Lane and have two participants who are opening a bar with money form a guy who owns most of Mill Lane!



Not everyone doesnt mean NO ONE

Hi forum wankers BOOM-TING MUVAS


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> and the launch part costs a £5er!


 
Yerr bought my all day bus ticket with that


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> Phil, to be fair you and Reuben are probably the only 2 I'd actually wanna go out and have a drink with, Good luck with the job hunting and if anybody uses this to get what they want I hope its you, cos the rest are just wannabees.



Fair enough thanks


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> If Phil is up for it I'll sort it, but there would probably be a condition that we had to meet on Mill Lane!!!!
> 
> Couldnt see many of them wanting to meet in somewhere like tHe mIllers(RIP) but they'd probably be up for Chapter.lol


 
Lol boys I'm game. No ganging up on me and dropping me though. Wants to keep this pretty face.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> you bunch of grumpy fuckers  good luck with it phil


 
Thanks a lot


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Also, I'd put money on Matt being on the Register.


 

LOL


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

how many of the cast have ever bought anything from Spillers?


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> how many of the cast have ever bought anything from Spillers?



I'm still stuck on cassette tapes  and who gives a shat if they buy from Spillers, hmv or hyper value? So what do you guys do that sticks you up there on your high horses? Seriously come down and jump in the waters lovely. If youre not interested in our show then don't watch it and do one. If you're not sure about it just ask the cast or production questions and stop assuming because right now you're looking like a bunch of specky forum pricks sat behind your laptop chatting wank.

Sorry but one for the road BOOM-TING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strung out (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> I'm still stuck on cassette tapes  and who gives a shat if they buy from Spillers, hmv or hyper value? So what do you guys do that sticks you up there on your high horses? Seriously come down and jump in the waters lovely. If youre not interested in our show then don't watch it and do one. If you're not sure about it just ask the cast or production questions and stop assuming because right now you're looking like a bunch of specky forum pricks sat behind your laptop chatting wank.
> 
> Sorry but one for the road BOOM-TING!!!!!!!!!



too right!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> I'm still stuck on cassette tapes  and who gives a shat if they buy from Spillers, hmv or hyper value? So what do you guys do that sticks you up there on your high horses? Seriously come down and jump in the waters lovely. If youre not interested in our show then don't watch it and do one. If you're not sure about it just ask the cast or production questions and stop assuming because right now you're looking like a bunch of specky forum pricks sat behind your laptop chatting wank.
> 
> Sorry but one for the road BOOM-TING!!!!!!!!!



is it flounce time already? 

i asked because cbcb is desperately asking everyone for their support and retweet. why should they get it off people who they don't or aren't willing to support anyway? do you 'deserve' it or something?
you'd even find some real Cardiff people in Spillers at least. (and hey, not too far from mill lane!)
who is on their high horse?

like you said yourself you have put yourselves up for it and crave the limelight/spotlight, no one here has have they.
we are obviously interested in your phake phenomenon as we are discussing it here. or is it only nice, chummy, EXCITING PROMOTION!!!!! that you want?
as you can see by the poll, some people are even going to watch it, so there's a few more to add to you lot, your families and the staff of various bars in mill lane.

specky forum twats, nice! 
you don't know what the posters here do or who they are, as we are not giving it the big one like the fake self publicising orange upthemselves types that are going to be on your 'show'
wonder if your relative will be on to the site next demanding the thread be removed due to negative publicity or some bullshit about slander, as that is what often happens when things don't go the onanists fluffy bubble way


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> too right!


 
Total Posts 27,283 
Posts Per Day 10.47


----------



## strung out (Jun 10, 2011)

blimey, you don't half talk some shite. do you reserve this amount of bile for everyone who dares to go on telly?

in the video you posted, the majority of people seemed fairly down to earth and a good mix of people, from youth workers, to teaching assistants, to unemployed people, to ex-students, to shop workers, to bar managers and club promoters. so some of them might be looking for a bit of fame. who gives a shit? good luck to them i say. it's hardly impacting on you what other people do with their time, and your constant slagging off of what seems to be a fairly standard bunch of people for a documentary/reality show is coming across as just a little bit weird.


----------



## strung out (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> Total Posts 27,283
> Posts Per Day 10.47


 
you are _such_ a bellend


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> blimey, you don't half talk some shite. do you reserve this amount of bile for everyone who dares to go on telly?
> 
> in the video you posted, the majority of people seemed fairly down to earth and a good mix of people, from youth workers, to teaching assistants, to unemployed people, to ex-students, to shop workers, to bar managers and club promoters. so some of them might be looking for a bit of fame. who gives a shit? good luck to them i say. it's hardly impacting on you what other people do with their time, and your constant slagging off of what seems to be a fairly standard bunch of people for a documentary/reality show is coming across as just a little bit weird.


 
no you are just playing Mary as usual. plenty of people from Cardiff on this thread seem to disagree with you.
we are allowed our opinions yes?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> you are _such_ a bellend


 
your bellend is bigger than mine!


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> is it flounce time already?
> 
> i asked because cbcb is desperately asking everyone for their support and retweet. why should they get it off people who they don't or aren't willing to support anyway? do you 'deserve' it or something?
> you'd even find some real Cardiff people in Spillers at least. (and hey, not too far from mill lane!)
> ...


 
Raaaaz you chats like a nanna at a bbq you need to sit yourself down take a deep breath and say BOOM-TING!!! I doubt my sis would care about this thread she retweets any negative CBCB related stuff anyway so once again youre jumping the gun. I know I dont know what you guys do thats why I asked but realise this: youre posting in a PUBLIC forum which is provoking a response so youre putting yourself out there too so should expect something back. Chill out lets all be cyber mates.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Raaaaz you chats like a nanna at a bbq you need to sit yourself down take a deep breath and say BOOM-TING!!! I doubt my sis would care about this thread she retweets any negative CBCB related stuff anyway so once again youre jumping the gun. I know I dont know what you guys do thats why I asked but realise this: youre posting in a PUBLIC forum which is provoking a response so youre putting yourself out there too so should expect something back. Chill out lets all be cyber mates.


 
perfectly chilled mate, sunny day in diff, short days work


----------



## strung out (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> no you are just playing Mary as usual. plenty of people from Cardiff on this thread seem to disagree with you.
> we are allowed our opinions yes?


 
and a few people on the thread seem to disagree with you too. hey, it's all about opinions. this ganging up from you, 1927 and badlands is oh so predictable though 

funny how you lot keep on saying good luck, and fair play, then having another pop.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> blimey, you don't half talk some shite. do you reserve this amount of bile for everyone who dares to go on telly?
> 
> in the video you posted, the majority of people seemed fairly down to earth and a good mix of people, from youth workers, to teaching assistants, to unemployed people, to ex-students, to shop workers, to bar managers and club promoters. so some of them might be looking for a bit of fame. who gives a shit? good luck to them i say. it's hardly impacting on you what other people do with their time, and your constant slagging off of what seems to be a fairly standard bunch of people for a documentary/reality show is coming across as just a little bit weird.


 
Well said to be fair


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> and a few people on the thread seem to disagree with you too. hey, it's all about opinions. this ganging up from you, 1927 and badlands is oh so predictable though
> 
> funny how you lot keep on saying good luck, and fair play, then having another pop.


 
LOL ddraig you're looking a bit a tool mate gotta say. Happens to the best of us though dont worry. You should come along to our meet up


----------



## strung out (Jun 10, 2011)

h8rs gonna h8


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> LOL ddraig you're looking a bit a tool mate gotta say. Happens to the best of us though dont worry. You should come along to our meet up


 
so desperate you even want cynics there!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

To be fair strung out, you aint from The Diff and dont know who the people involved with this thing are. They may look like  a bunch of normal people but if you knew the local scene you would realise taht this is about self promotion and it has one persons mark all over it, so much so that the venues and people involved are hi/his family, if you knew more you wouldnt be so quick to defend it.

If ya want real people how about throwing Methlab, Ddraig, Badlands and dare i say it the ex-mrs 27 together. Now that would be worth watching. How my ex missed this I dont know, she'd have fitted in real well, attention seeker that she is.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> h8rs gonna h8


 
yo T, sure they'll give ya a free cocktail if you come and defend them and kiss arse in the flesh! not too far from the station for you either, so you won't have to bump into too many real Cardiff people

haters everywhere
http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/inde...=524f9c1a765536ea2098d0e115d29210#msg_2609021


----------



## strung out (Jun 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> and a few people on the thread seem to disagree with you too. hey, it's all about opinions. this ganging up from you, 1927 and badlands is oh so predictable though
> 
> funny how you lot keep on saying good luck, and fair play, then having another pop.


 
actually, i should edit this. there seem to be lots of people saying fair play and good luck etc, apart from ddraig who seems to be wanting to carry on with this bitter agenda against what seems to be some fairly normal people. blimey, youth workers and unemployed people. what a bunch of fame hungry wankers eh?!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

There is atleast one person who has contributed to this thread who wont say it himself but would probably put to shame any production that they can muster, but as he isnt an attention seeker, but merely a real diffian I wont embarrass him.


----------



## Onket (Jun 10, 2011)

Strung Out- You're acting as if you've never read ddraig's posts before. This is standard stuff. Post #103 is a classic.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

''If ya want real people how about throwing Methlab, Ddraig, Badlands and dare i say it the ex-mrs 27 together. Now that would be worth watching.'' 

LOL I'll ask my sis if shes looking for extras

As for one persons mark all over it that would be MY SISTER and i'm proud. It has nothing to do with Gio as I know thats what you mean. We had our launch party there. We have been filming at lots of other venues around Cardiff too so quit your shit chatting it's getting boring now. BIG UP CBCB BOOM-TING!!!!

I said BOOM-TING!!!!!!


----------



## strung out (Jun 10, 2011)

Onket said:


> Strung Out- You're acting as if you've never read ddraig's posts before. This is standard stuff. Post #103 is a classic.


 
i thought all this wankery from some of the cardiff lot was football fan bravado (annoying, but forgivable), confined to the sports forums. it seems not though.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> yo T, sure they'll give ya a free cocktail if you come and defend them and kiss arse in the flesh! not too far from the station for you either, so you won't have to bump into too many real Cardiff people
> 
> haters everywhere
> http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/inde...=524f9c1a765536ea2098d0e115d29210#msg_2609021


 
Interestingly they have picked up on the Gio son, conflict of ineterest thing to. Its not just me being cynical then!!!! I think theyve been Pwned.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

so many locations!





can't think where that is


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> and a few people on the thread seem to disagree with you too. hey, it's all about opinions. this ganging up from you, 1927 and badlands is oh so predictable though
> 
> funny how you lot keep on saying good luck, and fair play, then having another pop.


 
Maybe, just maybe, it isnt ganging up and its more to do with the fact taht as real cardiffians we know that this bunch aint representative!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> ''If ya want real people how about throwing Methlab, Ddraig, Badlands and dare i say it the ex-mrs 27 together. Now that would be worth watching.''
> 
> LOL I'll ask my sis if shes looking for extras
> 
> ...


 
I've decided I dont wanna go for a drink with you anymore, that boom ting would get on my tits and I'd probably have to put you on ya back after a few ciders.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

Lol seen this one just waiting for my confirmation email so I can post


----------



## strung out (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> Maybe, just maybe, it isnt ganging up and its more to do with the fact taht as real cardiffians we know that this bunch aint representative!


 
it's only about three of you getting so worked up about it though! plenty of other cardiff people wishing them luck.



fogbat said:


> This. It sounds like it'll give a nice, realistic look at Cardiff and its people. Give it up haters


 


B0B2oo9 said:


> Apart from the prick who was dating loads of chicks, they all seem fine to me.


 


wayward bob said:


> you bunch of grumpy fuckers  good luck with it phil


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> i've decided i dont wanna go for a drink with you anymore, that boom ting would get on my tits and i'd probably have to put you on ya back after a few ciders.


 
lol boom-ting!!!! Boom-ting!!!! Boom-ting!!!! Boom-ting!!!! Boom-ting!!!! Boom-ting!!!! Boom-ting!!!! Boom-ting!!!! Boom-ting!!!! Boom-ting!!!! Boom-ting!!!! Boom-ting!!!!


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> Interestingly they have picked up on the Gio son, conflict of ineterest thing to. Its not just me being cynical then!!!! I think theyve been Pwned.


 
Who gives a shat if Gios son is in it? He's a clever kid.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> There is atleast one person who has contributed to this thread who wont say it himself but would probably put to shame any production that they can muster, but as he isnt an attention seeker, but merely a real diffian I wont embarrass him.


 
If you havent got a voice it doesnt count


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> it's only about three of you getting so worked up about it though! plenty of other cardiff people wishing them luck.


 
we really aren't 'so' worked up about however much you'd like to make it so
funny that it's only CCFC fans you're accusing init 

you think foggers doesn't have his tongue in cheek in that post?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> If you havent got a voice it doesnt count


 
some people are just humble, not full of themselves and don't need or want to BE ON BOOM TING TELLY!1!!! tho

sure you can understand that?


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

Blast this out and relax with a cuppa horlicks


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> some people are just humble, not full of themselves and don't need or want to BE ON BOOM TING TELLY!1!!! tho
> 
> sure you can understand that?


 
Course mate. But the point still stands. I could easily say ahhh there's another forum full of posters who'd put ddraig 1927 and others to shame blah blah blah but counts for nothing if they dont pipe up. 

I think you can pull off the BOOM-TING thing.


----------



## strung out (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> we really aren't 'so' worked up about however much you'd like to make it so
> funny that it's only CCFC fans you're accusing init
> 
> you think foggers doesn't have his tongue in cheek in that post?


 
 you don't half seem to be getting angry though. i loved your (failed) attempt to edit the post title to stop giving publicity to 'these self publicisers' who you're giving publicity to.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> tbf, i can tell your being a bit funny with it. ddraig doesn't half seem to be getting angry though. i loved his (failed) attempt to edit the post title to stop giving publicity to 'these self publicisers' who he's giving publicity to.



Lol he seems raged. I'd still high 5 him though

I CAN FEEL IT COMING IN THE AIR TONIGHT... gotta love a bit of Phil collins bad ass tunes.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Course mate. But the point still stands. I could easily say ahhh there's another forum full of posters who'd put ddraig 1927 and others to shame blah blah blah but counts for nothing if they dont pipe up.
> 
> I think you can pull off the BOOM-TING thing.


  come again?
we are not here for the fame tho, or to be 'better' than another forum, we just have a view on your 'show'


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> you don't half seem to be getting angry though. i loved your (failed) attempt to edit the post title to stop giving publicity to 'these self publicisers' who you're giving publicity to.


 
whatever titters you on dude! 
yeah well that horse has bolted init, still higher up the rankings on a search

you going to go on the city msg board and tell them off too? 

e2a you edited! can't have it both ways son


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> come again?
> we are not here for the fame tho, or to be 'better' than another forum, we just have a view on your 'show'


 
I was using it to example the principle. I know you dont want to be famous youve said the same thing 10 different ways it's old skool now mate. Youve made your point it's engraved on my wrinkly forehead. Lets change the record now and bring something new to the table.

Another classic I'm bopping away


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Phil ya musical taste leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> Phil ya musical taste leaves a lot to be desired.


 
Shoot me (again)


----------



## strung out (Jun 10, 2011)

'look at these publicity seeking wankers! let's make a thread giving them publicity!'


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> 'look at these publicity seeking wankers! let's make a thread giving them publicity!'


 
This'll make page 19 of the Echo tomorrow hopefully. ''CBCB homeless guy Phil gets lynched by ddraig and 1927''


----------



## strung out (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> This'll make page 19 of the Echo tomorrow hopefully. ''CBCB homeless guy Phil gets lynched by ddraig and 1927''


 

not gonna happen!
i am a specky internet twat bellend nerd who can't climb down off a horse as it is too high remember
can't say the same for 1927 mind


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> This'll make page 19 of the Echo tomorrow hopefully. ''CBCB homeless guy Phil gets lynched by ddraig and 1927''


 
OOOhhhhh I'm gonna be famous, whayy for me, i'm gonna be a small time celebrity tosser like Phil.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> OOOhhhhh I'm gonna be famous, whayy for me, i'm gonna be a small time celebrity tosser like Phil.


 
LOL been called worse


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> not gonna happen!
> i am a specky internet twat bellend nerd who can't climb down off a horse as it is too high remember
> can't say the same for 1927 mind


 
Bet you and 1927 are on MSN right now OMFG DID YOU SEE MY REPLY TO PHIL LOLOLOL LMAO WE WON WE DID HIM OVER WE'VE TOLD HIM SOMETHING HE'S NEVER HEARD BEFORE!!!!

You can do better


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Bet you and 1927 are on MSN right now OMFG DID YOU SEE MY REPLY TO PHIL LOLOLOL LMAO WE WON WE DID HIM OVER WE'VE TOLD HIM SOMETHING HE'S NEVER HEARD BEFORE!!!!
> 
> You can do better


 
See you actually think you are that important. Thing is me and ddraig have minds of our own and dont need to confer, sorry to disappoint.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> See you actually think you are that important. Thing is me and ddraig have minds of our own and dont need to confer, sorry to disappoint.


 
1927 and his little netty side kick ddraig


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

awww bless 
scraping the barrell now boom ting bra!


----------



## fogbat (Jun 10, 2011)

I liked Cardiff before it was cool, btw.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 10, 2011)

Ah the desperate world of the TV catch phrase. The best one are those that people never intended on being catch phrases "oh what's occurring".

The worst where people try soo hard to get one going. 

Guess which category boom ting is going into for me. 

P.s. I'm annoyed at 1927 for not listing me as real Diff. 

As for specky laptop nerds ... urban is the least specky board on the planet, which is why I likes it.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 10, 2011)

As for CBaB itself. 

Stolen concept. Johnny come lately Essex clone. 

Hope it bombs if only caused I'd rather the Welsh be known for originality not copying. I don't care how much Welsh stamp we put on it, its still unoriginal.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

oioi foggers!
iirc that woman had other knickers on and has been misrepresented


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

fogbat said:


>


 
That's my aunty what she doing out and about like that!!

Have a look at the CBCB blog http://cardiffborncardiffbred.blogspot.com/


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> That's my aunty what she doing out and about like that!!
> 
> Have a look at the CBCB blog http://cardiffborncardiffbred.blogspot.com/


 
truly tragic!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

fogbat said:


> I liked Cardiff before it was cool, btw.


 
It's cool now?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> It's cool now?


 
yeah maaaan we got a big mall type thing full of shit designer stuff and even an urban outfitters full of overpriced wank dontchaknow! wellweapon


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

weapon stopped being cool ages ago


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

so many real people of Cardiff in that pic! 

how did they manage to be so representative of all the age groups and types we have in this great city?!?!

e2a - street drinkers in suits outside a porn shop 

e2a - haha, look at whack hip boy trying to look cool on his toes in blue loafers!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

fractionMan said:


>


 
I thought that was a pic of you and your mates circa 1984. I feel really sorry for them now.

Who's the guy who looks like a young Elvis Costello with a baseball hat on?


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> I thought that was a pic of you and your mates circa 1984. I feel really sorry for them now.
> 
> Who's the guy who looks like a young Elvis Costello with a baseball hat on?


 
LOL circa 84. I was still dropping my ass in nappies then. 

His name is Jay


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

tell jay to stop trying too hard and pouting and that he looks like a dick


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

I like his tiny denim jacket and the fact his hat matches his shoes


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig and 1927 only curious but what parts of Cardiff you from?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

Caroline St


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> LOL circa 84. I was still dropping my ass in nappies then.
> 
> His name is Jay


 
It was a rhetorical question. Look it up in the dictionary.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

fractionMan said:


>


 
I realise now what that looks like, Its the welcome committee outside a crown court waiting for their chav mate to come out with their latest ASBO. In fact the guy on the right with the blue shirt looks like he was the guy in court.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

SJFartface said:
			
		

> We have everyone - got some cocksure lads, people who are really successful and unemployed - so it's really diverse. That is what Cardiff is like - not everyone hangs round on Mill Lane drinking cocktails and not everyone get into trouble or does crime. It is a mix of everything



so where are the grandmas and grandpas? anyone over 50? where are the musilims? where are the normal women? any Welsh speakers?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Great quote on CCMB.

Grade A prick that gianluca. Or 'Gel' he's known as. Proper daddy's boy. Pays for him to live in the sauve flats above st. davids 2. Most probably paid his way into the programme. He's further up his arse than those sunglasses are on his shirt.

LOL


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> I realise now what that looks like, Its the welcome committee outside a crown court waiting for their chav mate to come out with their latest ASBO. In fact the guy on the right with the blue shirt looks like he was the guy in court.


 
LOL not bad.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> so where are the grandmas and grandpas? anyone over 50? where are the musilims? where are the normal women? any Welsh speakers?


 
There will be over 50s but as mains that wouldnt do well because of demographic. We have muslim yer and Karl (red tie chap) speak Welsh. Some of the others speak  abit of it to. Normal women? We got single mum who's worked hard to get herself a place at Cardiff uni doing adult nursing, one unemployed, one who works 3 days a week volunteering as a teaching assistant, another who owns her business and girls who work in shops. One of the guys works with autistic children and is very passionat about helping them, another works with the elderly, some do events. We got student, graduate and more. 

What else do you want?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 10, 2011)

I think that's the first time in four years I've seen someone in town out in a suit. It just doesn't happen any more. 
Cept Friday after works drinks. 

So not at all faked then.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

oh dear, is all the make up clogging up your sis's brain?




			
				Tim Ford said:
			
		

> Tim Ford: People have suggested that the show “Gavin and Stacey” has had a positive impact on the portrayal of Welsh people and Culture, do you think that Cardiff Born Cardiff Bred could have a similar effect on peoples opinions of Wales?
> 
> Sarah Jayne: I’m a fan of Gavin Stacey and for the reason you mentioned. I felt it really managed to push aside the usual Welsh vibes we get and really put emphasis on the amazing Welsh sense of humor. I will be taking a similar route.


so it will be bare boom ting jokes will it?
how is a daddies boy and his mate opening a risk free bar show the Welsh sense of humour?


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> oh dear, is all the make up clogging up your sis's brain?
> 
> 
> so it will be bare boom ting jokes will it?
> how is a daddies boy and his mate opening a risk free bar show the Welsh sense of humour?




Who said opening up a bar was funny? She didnt. She just said she wants to show welsh humour that doesnt mean its gonna be via the opening of their bar. It's nuts how engaged you are with all this.  Youre coming across as obsessed nearly! You will definitely be adding to our viewing figures thanks


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> oh dear, is all the make up clogging up your sis's brain?
> 
> 
> so it will be bare boom ting jokes will it?
> how is a daddies boy and his mate opening a risk free bar show the Welsh sense of humour?


 


ps i like how you haven't even acknowledged my previous post about the cast jobs and things.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Is that the same Gavin and Stacey where all the Welsh actors, who supposedly lived in barry, spoke with broader Welsh accents that didnt sound a bit like they came from Barry?


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

Boom-ting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

badlands said:


> production company called Bulldozer
> 
> they is shite



Used them personally have you?

I bet you don't have a girlfriend.


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Used them personally have you?
> 
> I bet you don't have a girlfriend.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

start your engines!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> ps i like how you haven't even acknowledged my previous post about the cast jobs and things.


 
i don't really believe you tbh
which ones in the pics posted here are they then?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

Top website though: http://www.bulldozerproductions.com/


```
require_once("FlixCloud.php"); $job_notification = FlixCloudNotificationHandler::catch_and_parse(); switch ($job_notification->state) { case "successful_job": echo $job_notification->id."\n"; echo $job_notification->output->url."\n"; echo $job_notification->output->cost."\n"; echo $job_notification->input->url."\n"; echo $job_notification->input->cost."\n"; // echo $job_notification->watermark->url."\n"; // echo $job_notification->thumbnail->url."\n"; // echo $job_notification->pass_through."\n"; // Other info available. See FlixCloudJobNotification code. break; case "cancelled_job": // Do something else break; case "failed_job": echo $job_notification->error_message; break; default: }
```


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Used them personally have you?
> 
> I bet you don't have a girlfriend.


 
I think you should declare your vested interest!

You got your username wrong by the way.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

this is the 8th most viewed thread in the Cymru Wales forum and it has only been up 2 days! 

wonder how many of the 'cast' have worn out their refresh buttons


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> this is the 8th most viewed thread in the Cymru Wales forum and it has only been up 2 days!
> 
> wonder how many of the 'cast' have worn out their refresh buttons


 
And if you exclude cast members there are still more people giving it a miss than are gonna watch it.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't wait for Dwyer to notice this thread!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

If he was on it, I'd watch it.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> And if you exclude cast members there are still more people giving it a miss than are gonna watch it.



Wow, yes cos this thread is so representative of Cardiff.

The only thing this thread is representative of is sad little boys sat in their rooms hoping to exchange messages with girls.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Have a look at the CBCB blog http://cardiffborncardiffbred.blogspot.com/


It's like one long press release! Surely some of you have got something more interesting to say? And why aren't we listed on the Media list? 

Tell the cast there'a a party going on in this thread and they're all invited!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Wow, yes cos this thread is so representative of Cardiff.
> 
> The only thing this thread is representative of is sad little boys sat in their rooms hoping to exchange messages with girls.


 
Are you from the GREAT!!! school of internet advertising?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Wow, yes cos this thread is so representative of Cardiff.
> 
> The only thing this thread is representative of is sad little boys sat in their rooms hoping to exchange messages with girls.


 
who is claiming this thread is? no one

cbcb is making all sorts of claims and touting their arse all over the internet, begging anyone and everyone Cardiff related to help them push it and themselves
see the difference wanker?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Wow, yes cos this thread is so representative of Cardiff.
> 
> The only thing this thread is representative of is sad little boys sat in their rooms hoping to exchange messages with girls.


 
Fuck off you no mark celebrity wanna be twat,


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Used them personally have you?
> 
> I bet you don't have a girlfriend.


May I just interject here? There's no problem saying you think someone's posting up a pile of shite, but the "I bet you haven't got a girlfriend" cuss stopped having any meaningful impact around 1996.

You've got to step up your insulting game if you're hoping to win some respect here!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> who is claiming this thread is? no one
> 
> cbcb is making all sorts of claims and touting their arse all over the internet, begging anyone and everyone Cardiff related to help them push it and themselves
> see the difference wanker?


 
Non wanker surely?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> It's like one long press release! Surely some of you have got something more interesting to say? And why aren't we listed on the Media list?
> 
> Tell the cast there'a a party going on in this thread and they're all invited!


 

they're all here already! looking through the steamed up windows


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> Fuck off you no mark celebrity wanna be twat,


And that leaves a little to be desired too. Too much anger, poor punctuation and a rather disappointing end.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Wow, yes cos this thread is so representative of Cardiff.
> 
> The only thing this thread is representative of is sad little boys sat in their rooms hoping to exchange messages with girls.


 
You really didnt research this message board before you joined did you!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> And that leaves a little to be desired too. Too much anger, poor punctuation and a rather disappointing end.


 
LOL, will try harder Ed.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> May I just interject here? There's no problem saying you think someone's posting up a pile of shite, but the "I bet you haven't got a girlfriend" cuss stopped having any meaningful impact around 1996.
> 
> You've got to step up your insulting game if you're hoping to win some respect here!



I liked this post, it made me the laugh. The rest of them bored me. I reckon you do have a girlfriend.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> You really didnt research this message board before you joined did you!


 
So sorry. I have a life.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Wow, yes cos this thread is so representative of Cardiff.
> 
> The only thing this thread is representative of is sad little boys sat in their rooms hoping to exchange messages with girls.


 
Tell you what. Why doesn't your oh so important marketing company arrange an urban meet up and we'll come and meet you all and put our comments to you in person. And we'll bring our girlfriends.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> I liked this post, it made me the laugh. The rest of them bored me. I reckon you do have a girlfriend.


She's *hot* as well and is perfect in every way - except she's English. 

But she makes up for that by supporting Cardiff City and one of the proudest moments of my life was when she got carried away at some lower league City triumph and inadvertently found herself singing along to, "Oh Engerland, is full of shit..."

*wipes away a tear at the romantic memory


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> So sorry. I have a life.



Its only polite to do some research before wading in. It makes it less likely that you will make a complete cock of yourself.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> So sorry. I have a life.


Again, this is a very disappointing response. Around 1994 - when the internet was the stuff of code-fiddling, friendless spods and spotty, floppy-fapping nerds -  that might have had some bite, but now the web is, like, WaY C00L these days.

Only the uncool people have a non-web presence now dude!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> She's *hot* as well and is perfect in every way - except she's English.
> 
> But she makes up for that by supporting Cardiff City and one of the proudest moments of my life was when she got carried away at some lower league City triumph and inadvertently found herself singing along to, "Oh Engerland, is full of shit..."
> 
> *wipes away a tear at the romantic memory


 
I think I'm gonna cry too Ed.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> And if you exclude cast members there are still more people giving it a miss than are gonna watch it.


 
Ok, so where was your evidence for this statement? that more people are going to give it a miss than watch it?


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Again, this is a very disappointing response. Around 1994 - when the internet was the stuff of code-fiddling, friendless spods and spotty, floppy-fapping nerds -  that might have had some bite, but now the web is, like, WaY C00L these days.
> 
> Only the uncool people have a non-web presence now dude!



I love the web, I agree it is cool, however have not visited message forums since the 90's. It just seems so retro now.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 10, 2011)

Nomwanker 

Which one are you?


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> I love the web, I agree it is cool, however have not visited message forums since the 90's. It just seems so retro now.


Message boards are the new Facebook. Or something. But look - no adverts! No privacy grabbing apps! No demographic data being flogged off behind your back!  No personalised shit adverts! We're fucking great, we are.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Nomwanker
> 
> Which one are you?



None of them my dear.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Ok, so where was your evidence for this statement? that more people are going to give it a miss than watch it?


 
At the top of the page!


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> I think I'm gonna cry too Ed.


It was an emotional moment. It was probably against someone like Rotherham, Aldershot or Barnet and games don't get much bigger than that.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Ok, so where was your evidence for this statement? that more people are going to give it a miss than watch it?



maths not your strong point eh?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> None of them my dear.


 
Oh dear, patronising language like that is a true sign you've hit a nerve. I reckon its the producer herself.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> None of them my dear.


 
The "creator"?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Message boards are the new Facebook. Or something. But look - no adverts! No privacy grabbing apps! No demographic data being flogged off behind your back!  No personalised shit adverts! We're fucking great, we are.


 
psst.  he probably likes that stuff.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> At the top of the page!


 
Yes, that's what I was referring to, the poll. Therefore, my argument was that this was not representative of Cardiff as it only represents a few select people in this thread. You were the one claiming this was representative of actual viewers.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> maths not your strong point eh?


 
You haven't voted yet mate!


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

fogbat said:


> The "creator"?


 
Nope. No vested interest. I just like a good debate.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

I just Tweeted this and got an extra 25 people looking in. I reckon I deserve a co-credit by the production crew because I've probably just doubled their traffic thus far.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Yes, that's what I was referring to, the poll. Therefore, my argument was that this was not representative of Cardiff as it only represents a few select people in this thread. You were the one claiming this was representative of actual viewers.


 
No I didnt. I was obviously referring to the poll.


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Used them personally have you?
> 
> I bet you don't have a girlfriend.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

badlands said:


>


 
Get out and vote mate.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> No I didnt. I was obviously referring to the poll.



The only person who seems like they actually went to school on here seems to be the editor. Bleeding nora. 

Yes exactly, my response was due to you saying that more people are going to give it a miss. I was just saying that this thread is not representative of how it will go in real life.

Do you not have dreams 1927?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sure I have dreams of course, but I believe in working towards them not in the celebrity short cuts that the X-Factor, Big Brother and their ilk have persuaded today's society is the ONLY way to achieve their dreams.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> Sure I have dreams of course, but I believe in working towards them not in the celebrity short cuts that the X-Factor, Big Brother and their ilk have persuaded today's society is the ONLY way to achieve their dreams.


 
Fair enough, good luck with those dreams.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

badlands said:


>


 
phew! was hoping you weren't wounded and crying in the corner!


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been retweeted by the show's creator!

*waves to Sarah


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Nope. No vested interest. I just like a good debate.


 liar!


Nonwanker said:


> The only person who seems like they actually went to school on here seems to be the editor. Bleeding nora.
> 
> Yes exactly, my response was due to you saying that more people are going to give it a miss. I was just saying that this thread is not representative of how it will go in real life.
> 
> Do you not have dreams 1927?


you do know you are living in a bubble don't you?
and that the majority of people in Cardiff will not be interested let alone bother to watch don't you?

BBC3 indeed, Cardiff born Cardiff chancers


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> liar!
> 
> you do know you are living in a bubble don't you?
> and that the majority of people in Cardiff will not be interested let alone bother to watch don't you?
> ...



Wow, you're so full of hate. What's it like in your little bubble of hate? Basically what you're saying is, if you want to do something, don't bother. An inspiration to all.

Who cares, go chill out already.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I've been retweeted by the show's creator!
> 
> *waves to Sarah


 
You're just hob nobbing now Ed.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Wow, you're so full of hate. What's it like in your little bubble of hate? Basically what you're saying is, if you want to do something, don't bother. An inspiration to all.
> 
> Who cares, go chill out already.


 
yeah, like, WHATEVER! *Hand
well that sure showed them! 
smug thick twat

it's lovely in my bubble today thanks
and no that is not what i am saying is it.
do what you like and if you're going to do something like this 'show' with that 'cast' then expect people to have a pop, especially when you claim it is representative then post up pics full of tosssers.

do you really think that most of the people in Cardiff will watch? really?
and how is it/you an inspiration?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Wow, you're so full of hate. What's it like in your little bubble of hate? Basically what you're saying is, if you want to do something, don't bother. An inspiration to all.
> 
> Who cares, go chill out already.


 
No. What he actually saying, and the whole point of this thread is that, if you want to make a programme and state that you want to change opinions and present the participants as REAl people, dont go for the usual mix of wannabees, glamour, club owning folk that you seem to have enlisted.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> yeah, like, WHATEVER! *Hand
> well that sure showed them!
> smug thick twat
> 
> ...



Bored.


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> phew! was hoping you weren't wounded and crying in the corner!



cut me to the quick it did

put me right in my place


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Bored.



Why are you called Bulldozer Films?

You don't make films.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> yeah, like, WHATEVER! *Hand
> well that sure showed them!
> smug thick twat
> 
> ...


 
See, i was posting when you wrote that and I understood exactly what this was about.

I think in the preproduction meeting they said lets make this unlike Essex, lets make a list of the sort of people we dont want. They wrote down attention seeking wannabees, glamorous, club owners, party goers etc. then somehow the "dont want" list and the "want" list got confused and they ended up with excatly waht they professed not to want.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Bored.


 
too thick to come up with an answer more like


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> No. What he actually saying, and the whole point of this thread is that, if you want to make a programme and state that you want to change opinions and present the participants as REAl people, dont go for the usual mix of wannabees, glamour, club owning folk that you seem to have enlisted.


 
Yes but that's the point isn't it, you don't know these people yet. You've seen pictures and some of them say a few words. What you need to realise is that you don't know the full story yet do you, and what you are doing is being small minded and judgemental.

I'm sorry but I'm just not a fan of haters. I prefer to be positive. The haters just drag you down and don't think about how their words affect others.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

badlands said:


> Why are you called Bulldozer Films?
> 
> You don't make films.


 
But she'll video ya wedding for £400!


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

badlands said:


> Why are you called Bulldozer Films?
> 
> You don't make films.



I don't know what you're on about. I'm not Bulldozer Films.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Yes but that's the point isn't it, you don't know these people yet. You've seen pictures and some of them say a few words. What you need to realise is that you don't know the full story yet do you, and what you are doing is being small minded and judgemental.
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm just not a fan of haters. I prefer to be positive. The haters just drag you down and don't think about how their words affect others.



But the point is you sell the programme on one thing, but what you then advertise is something else. It's like Ford saying they are going to bring out a car that is nothing like a Renault Laguna, and then unveiling a Ford version of a Renault Laguna. If you  can't see that you're the one that needs some schooling.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> I don't know what you're on about. I'm not Bulldozer Films.


 
Well ya trying to Bulldozer ya way thru this thread.

Boom Tish!

(see what i did there?)


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

For someone calling forums retro, the web content bulldozer push out aint half shite: http://www.bulldozerfilms.co.uk/www.bulldozerfilms.co.uk/CBCB.html 

It's like geocities never died


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

I normally get paid to give my opinion and advice on scripts

but I'm off over here http://www.bulldozerfilms.co.uk/www.bulldozerfilms.co.uk/Rain_script.html
to have a gander

there'll be no charge


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> I'm sorry but I'm just not a fan of haters. I prefer to be positive. The haters just drag you down and don't think about how their words affect others.


I'm irrepressibly positive, but with this being the - what - third or fourth fast cash-in of the original 'Essex' series, you can't blame people for wondering if there's anything of substance on offer. 

I loves the 'Diff me, and a lot of Cardiff folks are equally proud of their city, so anything claiming to 'represent' them is going to come under serious scrutiny. 

So you'd better make this series a good 'un!


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> But the point is you sell the programme on one thing, but what you then advertise is something else. It's like Ford saying they are going to bring out a car that is nothing like a Renault Laguna, and then unveiling a Ford version of a Renault Laguna. If you  can't see that you're the one that needs some schooling.


 
Mate, do you listen to anything I say?

So what 'real' people is it lacking? I don't think anyone would want to see you sat in your pants bashing on your keyboard all day.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> But the point is you sell the programme on one thing, but what you then advertise is something else. It's like Ford saying they are going to bring out a car that is nothing like a Renault Laguna, and then unveiling a Ford version of a Renault Laguna. If you  can't see that you're the one that needs some schooling.


 
Mate, do you listen to anything I say?

So what 'real' people is it lacking? I don't think anyone would want to see you sat in your pants bashing on your keyboard all day.


OOOPS.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Mate, do you listen to anything I say?
> 
> So what 'real' people is it lacking? I don't think anyone would want to see you sat in your pants bashing on your keyboard all day.


 
Is that a euphemism? (look it up)


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

nonwanker said:


> mate, do you listen to anything i say?
> 
> So what 'real' people is it lacking? I don't think anyone would want to see you sat in your pants bashing on your keyboard all day.


 
you<.................................................................................................................................................................................>the point


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> I don't think anyone would want to see you sat in your pants bashing on your keyboard all day.


You've gone a bit vintage with your cusses again, butty.


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Mate, do you listen to anything I say?
> 
> So what 'real' people is it lacking? I don't think anyone would want to see you sat in your pants bashing on your keyboard all day.
> 
> ...



You do need two hands free to bash your keyboard.

You should drop the non


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> you<.................................................................................................................................................................................>the point


 
Dude, I think you're some kind of bizarre sociopath. I've dated someone like you before. Hiiiideous.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> You've gone a bit vintage with your cusses again, butty.


 
I like vintage. Especially vintage jewellery.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Dude, I think you're some kind of bizarre sociopath. I've dated someone like you before. Hiiiideous.


 
Use if the word Dude tells us all everything we needed to know, thanks for that!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Mate, do you listen to anything I say?
> 
> So what 'real' people is it lacking? I don't think anyone would want to see you sat in your pants bashing on your keyboard all day.
> 
> OOOPS.


yeah, let's stay positive and FAB things will happen to us (puke)
why are you so negative about our community statesman 1927, why can't you be a bit more positive and less judgemental?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> I like vintage. Especially vintage jewellery.




Hi Sarah.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

I used the word dude all the time


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> I like vintage. Especially vintage jewellery.


 
Hi Sarah


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> yeah, let's stay positive and FAB things will happen to us (puke)
> why are you so negative about our community statesman 1927, why can't you be a bit more positive and less judgemental?


 
Ive had to change my tagline for the second time today now. Better than being a netty side kick,lol.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> I used the word dude all the time


 
Context is everything FM.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

Sarah - if you don't want people to judge from a few pictures why post pictures of people acting like tossers with glasses in their hands outside a porn shop that just stepped out of limos that went around the block all on daddy?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

Shall I tell you the thing that bothers me most about all this?  The fact that I couldn't give a shit about any of it yet I'm so bored I'm posting about it anyway.  The only interesting thing is the massive amounts of fail people seem to consistently engage in when promoting things online.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sarah has gone very quiet!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Shall I tell you the thing that bothers me most about all this?  The fact that I couldn't give a shit about any of it yet I'm so bored I'm posting about it anyway.


 
Yeah I'm in two minds. I'm mad with Ddraig for giving them the oxygen of publicity, the one thing that these types can't live without, and on the other hand this thread just keeps delivering.


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

We've managed to scrape together two farthings


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe Phil and Nonwanker were one and the same. Has anybody ever seen them in the same room together?


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> Sarah has gone very quiet!


 
Def aint my sis mate she wouldnt hide if it was her


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

badlands said:


> We've managed to scrape together two farthings


 
Not to mention Sarah's tuppence.

Boom Tish!


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

I am not Sarah.


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Def aint my sis mate she wouldnt hide if it was her



magically 

back in the room


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

No. I am not Sarah.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> Sarah - if you don't want people to judge from a few pictures why post pictures of people acting like tossers with glasses in their hands outside a porn shop that just stepped out of limos that went around the block all on daddy?


 
On daddy? hahahaha, what you on about?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Def aint my sis mate she wouldnt hide if it was her


 
do u forget we are specky internet twat nerds?

and that we can use the web and twitter
it is her and after not being able to help herself she has backed off to 'maintain her reputation'


----------



## strung out (Jun 10, 2011)

blimey. the vultures have well and truly descended.


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> I am not Sarah.


 
You sure?

When was the last time you checked?

(damn it, I must stop, I have a script to read)


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> do u forget we are specky internet twat nerds?
> 
> and that we can use the web and twitter
> it is her and after not being able to help herself she has backed off to 'maintain her reputation'



Clearly not very good speccy nerds then. I am not Sarah.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

What a pity this is tucked away in the Wales forum, just think of the fun the rest of Urban is missing out on.

Has a thread ever been moved from Wales to General before?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> On daddy? hahahaha, what you on about?


 
did gio not pay for the limos to drive you round the block for your "launch" then?


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> Not to mention Sarah's tuppence.
> 
> Boom Tish!


 
It's BOOM-TING! and 'I'm mad with Ddraig for giving them the oxygen of publicity, the one thing that these types can't live without, and on the other hand this thread just keeps delivering. '

Youre not delivering shit mate. Youre saying the same thing over and over. i switched off, had a shower, went for food, broke the pan and youre still at it. We get it you don't like the idea of the show you think its shit we're all beneath you and dont represent Cardiff blah blah blah whatever. And your earlier post about meeting up with the cast so you can tell us this same shit to our face? LOL what are you 15? Like seriously now were you for real about that? Chill out, get on the blower to your missus, take your dog out for a shat. Get a life!!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 10, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> For someone calling forums retro, the web content bulldozer push out aint half shite: http://www.bulldozerfilms.co.uk/www.bulldozerfilms.co.uk/CBCB.html
> 
> It's like geocities never died


 
(((Geocities)))


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> It's BOOM-TING! and 'I'm mad with Ddraig for giving them the oxygen of publicity, the one thing that these types can't live without, and on the other hand this thread just keeps delivering. '
> 
> Youre not delivering shit mate. Youre saying the same thing over and over. i switched off, had a shower, went for food, broke the pan and youre still at it. We get it you don't like the idea of the show you think its shit we're all beneath you and dont represent Cardiff blah blah blah whatever. And your earlier post about meeting up with the cast so you can tell us this same shit to our face? LOL what are you 15? Like seriously now were you for real about that? Chill out, get on the blower to your missus, talk your dog out for a shat. Get a life!!



Hahaha, amazing.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> It's BOOM-TING! and 'I'm mad with Ddraig for giving them the oxygen of publicity, the one thing that these types can't live without, and on the other hand this thread just keeps delivering. '
> 
> Youre not delivering shit mate. Youre saying the same thing over and over. i switched off, had a shower, went for food, broke the pan and youre still at it. We get it you don't like the idea of the show you think its shit we're all beneath you and dont represent Cardiff blah blah blah whatever. And your earlier post about meeting up with the cast so you can tell us this same shit to our face? LOL what are you 15? Like seriously now were you for real about that? Chill out, get on the blower to your missus, talk your dog out for a shat. Get a life!!


 
No. Its defintely Boom Tish, its a drum crash you twat, I made a joke, its what people say on the internet, i was making a pun on your use of Boom Ting . No go back to shagging ya sister.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone out tonight?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

Gromit said:


> (((Geocities)))


 
They even made blogger look extra shit.  Which is quite impressive really.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> It's BOOM-TING! and 'I'm mad with Ddraig for giving them the oxygen of publicity, the one thing that these types can't live without, and on the other hand this thread just keeps delivering. '
> 
> Youre not delivering shit mate. Youre saying the same thing over and over. i switched off, had a shower, went for food, broke the pan and youre still at it. We get it you don't like the idea of the show you think its shit we're all beneath you and dont represent Cardiff blah blah blah whatever. And your earlier post about meeting up with the cast so you can tell us this same shit to our face? LOL what are you 15? Like seriously now were you for real about that? Chill out, get on the blower to your missus, talk your dog out for a shat. Get a life!!


1. the thread is delivering, not 1927, me or whatever
2. no one has said you are beneath them on here but if that's how you feel...
3. we are allowed opinions on a discussion board no?
4. he means a meet up, some of us sad twats occasionally go out into the soon and meet up in the real world see. if you are implying that he is threatening you then you are way way off


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Anyone out tonight?


 
Are you two dating then?


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> did gio not pay for the limos to drive you round the block for your "launch" then?


 
No I paid my mate to rob out a couple of limos for an hour


----------



## Gromit (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> It's BOOM-TING!


 
I love it. You didn't see what he did there. 

*Tings a triangle.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> No I paid my mate to rob out a couple of limos for an hour


 
What, he took them back when you finished?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

hope you lot don't ruin a what looks like a good night at koko's tomorrow with your 'cast' and 'crew' and 'cameras'
was going to go but cbcb being there has prob put me off
maybe a flashmob can be organised to point and laugh at you getting out of limos in the classy student district


----------



## Gromit (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Anyone out tonight?


 
I'm on a train to London to party. You've left me no choice if you're roaming the Diff


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

I feel like we're bonding fellas. Even if its for the wrong reasons. OOOOOH EH BRE BRE BRE and if NONWANKER is my sis then HI SIS IM LOOKING FORWARD TO REUBENS FILMING TOMORROW.


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I'm on a train to London to party. You've left me no choice if you're roaming the Diff



Hahaha. I loves da London.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> hope you lot don't ruin a what looks like a good night at koko's tomorrow with your 'cast' and 'crew' and 'cameras'
> was going to go but cbcb being there has prob put me off
> maybe a flashmob can be organised to point and laugh at you getting out of limos in the classy student district


 
Yer mate me and reuben are doing some filming come and say hi if you end up going. I'm the gorky looking prick with a tooth missing. Reuben will be on the mic dropping some serious beats. BOOOOOOOM-TING!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Hahaha. I loves da London.


 
...............................,-~*`¯lll... .....
...........................,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll� �`*-,..........................................
......................,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllll*-,......................................
..................,-*lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll lllllllllllllll.\... ..................................
................;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,lllllll lllllllllllll\....................................
................\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/...........\;;; ;llllllllllll,-`~-,................................
.................\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*.............`~-~- ,...(.(¯`*,`,...............................
...................\llllllllllll,-~*........................ )_-\..*`*;..)..............................
.....................\,-*`¯,*`)............,-~*`~.......... ......../...............................
.....................|/.../.../~,......-~*,-~*`;............ ......./.\..............................
.................../.../..../..../..,-,..*~,.`*~*........... .......*...\.......................... ...
...................|.../.../..../.*`...\.................... ............)....)¯`~,........... .........
...................|./..../..../........).........)`*~-,.... ........../.....|..)...`~-,..............
.................././.../....,*`-,.....`-,....*`....,---.... ..\...../...../..|..........¯```*~-,,,,
.................(............)`*~-,.....`*`.,-~*.,-*....... |.../..../..../...............\..........
..................*-,.......`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*............ .|.,*...,*....|.................\.........
......................*,.........`-,....)-,................. .,-*`...,-*.....(`-,..............\........
........................f`-,........`-,/...*-,___,,-~*....., -*......|....`-,...............\.......


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Yer mate me and reuben are doing some filming come and say hi if you end up going. I'm the gorky looking prick with a tooth missing. Reuben will be on the mic dropping some serious beats. BOOOOOOOM-TING!


 
i know who Reuben is ta
as if i'll introduce myself to PMF (Phil Murderation Farthing) 
and do you mean lyrics? or is he beatboxing now?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

I almost wish I didnt have to pick my boy up from nursery at 5 now, i'm gonna miss so much!


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> ...............................,-~*`¯lll... .....
> ...........................,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll� �`*-,..........................................
> ......................,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllll*-,......................................
> ..................,-*lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll lllllllllllllll.\... ..................................
> ...


 
I love you too.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> No. I am not Sarah.


We are all Sarahticus.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

I see we have another member of the cast join us CandyBadGalCBCB.

Every episode of this is goona count as an Urban meet up at this rate.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> i know who Reuben is ta
> as if i'll introduce myself to PMF (Phil Murderation Farthing)
> and do you mean lyrics? or is he beatboxing now?


 
LOL just noticed you've made over 15,000 posts so is this what you do all day every day? Some weird net culture constantly infront of your laptop on repeat. LOOOOOOOOOOL You may be laughing at us but I just spat out my hot milk laughing at you. Phil Murderation Farthing I like it. You know what it is, its BOOM-TING!!!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> I love you too.


 
Fancy a date?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

Are you going to type BOOM TING!!! at the end of every post?  Is that your 'thing'?


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

BYE


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

what, no BOOM TING?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Are you going to type BOOM TING!!! at the end of every post?  Is that your 'thing'?


 
You mean his "Ting" surely. I thought you was down with the kids innit.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> For someone calling forums retro, the web content bulldozer push out aint half shite: http://www.bulldozerfilms.co.uk/www.bulldozerfilms.co.uk/CBCB.html
> 
> It's like geocities never died


It has to be said that the page is indeed an extra-specially crap one. But, there again, it does bring back memories of GeoCities and all those lovely fonts. It needs some flashing text though.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> You mean his "Ting" surely. I thought you was down with the kids innit.


 
I liked that one too.  Apart from the BOOM TING thing.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> It has to be said that the page is indeed an extra-specially crap one. But, there again, it does bring back memories of GeoCities and all those lovely fonts. It needs some flashing text though.


 






Two birds, one stone.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

From the Wales Online interview: 


> Executive producer and model agency boss Sarah-Jayne Farthing, below, said: “Our show is a similar concept to The Only Way is Essex but we’re putting a completely different spin on it.


May I enquire about the nature of this 'completely different spin'?


----------



## CandyBadGalCBCB (Jun 10, 2011)

@ddraig @1927

In relation to what you have been saying over this whole thread, NOT all of us "live" on mill lane as one of you put it, I am the teaching assistant and I certainly do not live on mill lane! and as for hating on the show, I only have one thing to say: Don't Hate.........Congratulate! your a bunch of pricks to kindly put it! also @1927, phil and nonwanker ARE NOT the same person, phil is safe!! 1 luv phil my boomting fellow cast member and friend!!!!!!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

it's in wales.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ah well, Sarah hasn't replied so guess I wont be needing a baby sitter anytime soon. Maybe I should move my attentions to CandyBadGalCBCB, altho she seems very quite, unless she is posting in nobbing and sobbing!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Hahaha. I loves da London.


 
It's no Diff but Deadmau5 got our Victoria Park muddled up with theirs. 

Though I suppose I should really be stripping to my pants for a night in front of the PC rather than shattering your impression of Urban posters.


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> hope you lot don't ruin a what looks like a good night at koko's tomorrow with your 'cast' and 'crew' and 'cameras'
> was going to go but cbcb being there has prob put me off
> maybe a flashmob can be organised to point and laugh at you getting out of limos in the classy student district



Cathays urbans,

it's too good to miss


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm enjoying the auditions.

"What we're looking for is real people"
"I'm a firm believer in myself"
"I'm friends with loads of DJs"
"I've quit my job three weeks ago so it's a bit risqué"

http://yourcardiff.walesonline.co.uk/2011/05/16/video-cardiff-born-cardiff-bred-auditions/


----------



## Gromit (Jun 10, 2011)

Mobile phone dp.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

CandyBadGalCBCB said:


> @ddraig @1927
> 
> In relation to what you have been saying over this whole thread, NOT all of us "live" on mill lane as one of you put it, I am the teaching assistant and I certainly do not live on mill lane! and as for hating on the show, I only have one thing to say: Don't Hate.........Congratulate! your a bunch of pricks to kindly put it! also @1927, phil and nonwanker ARE NOT the same person, phil is safe!! 1 luv phil my boomting fellow cast member and friend!!!!!!


 
(((pupils)))


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> It has to be said that the page is indeed an extra-specially crap one. But, there again, it does bring back memories of GeoCities and all those lovely fonts. It needs some flashing text though.


 
Constructive criticism is always good.


----------



## CandyBadGalCBCB (Jun 10, 2011)

@1927 ye ive joined the forum, an wha? if u dnt like the show, why are you still getting your knickers twisted and still posting about it? like I said before, Don't Hate......Congratulate.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm enjoying the auditions.
> 
> "What we're looking for is real people"
> "I'm a firm believer in myself"
> ...


 
LOL they aint on the show that was a video wales online did at the auditions. Maybe they shouldve been picked. And one love to you too CANDYBADGALCBCB BOOOOOOM-TING!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm enjoying the auditions.
> 
> "What we're looking for is real people"
> "I'm a firm believer in myself"
> ...


 
Bryn Williams, 24, originally from Dinas Powys, said: “Sundays are usually boring so I thought I’d come along..."


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 10, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Mobile phone dp.


 
Indeed. Make you sure you make up for it tomorrow, you can't have too much outside time.


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

Phil,

can you post up your thoughts on Chopra leaving

on the Cardiff City thread please


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Constructive criticism is always good.


 
So far you've had my personal opinion.  My professional advice starts at £50/hour.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 10, 2011)

badlands said:


> Phil,
> 
> can you post up your thoughts on Chopra leaving
> 
> on the Cardiff City thread please



Off to spend some time with the kids mate. Have fun everyone


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Off to spend some time with the kids mate. Have fun everyone



Won't be the same without you


----------



## CandyBadGalCBCB (Jun 10, 2011)

@ddraig, come to koko gorillaz 2moz and introduce yourself to all the CBCB cast who are there! I will be there so come say hi to me!!! blonde hair, mixed race thats me! oh no i forgot your not going to go are you? afraid phil and I will drop kick you to the flooor muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa

Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafe Phil   oooh ehhhhh breh breh!


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

Nonwanker,

can you post up your thoughts on Chopra leaving

on the Cardiff City thread please


----------



## Gromit (Jun 10, 2011)

badlands said:


> Won't be the same without you


 
It's like the Take That breakup all over again.(((Badlands)))

*Sets up support group.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh god.  One upshot of this is that I've discovered iWeb 3.0.3, the apple version of frontpage, and I can't stop thinking about all the horrible things it will produce.


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> blimey. the vultures have well and truly descended.



Ah, don't do yourself down mate


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

Gromit said:


> It's like the Take That breakup all over again.(((Badlands)))
> 
> *Sets up support group.



I want a famous friend.

It's not too much to ask.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 10, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Oh god.  One upshot of this is that I've discovered iWeb 3.0.3, the apple version of frontpage, and I can't stop thinking about all the horrible things it will produce.


 
Jobs will ban its use for porn. (((internet pron)))


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to change my vote.  I think I will watch it now, if I can be bothered to fix the telly.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> LOL just noticed you've made over 15,000 posts so is this what you do all day every day? Some weird net culture constantly infront of your laptop on repeat. LOOOOOOOOOOL You may be laughing at us but I just spat out my hot milk laughing at you. Phil Murderation Farthing I like it. You know what it is, its BOOM-TING!!!


 
that is in nearly 9 years bra
anyways, off to pub


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> I want to change my vote.  I think I will watch it now, if I can be bothered to fix the telly.


 
not gonna be on telly
BBC3 not interested


----------



## fogbat (Jun 10, 2011)

badlands said:


> Why are you called Bulldozer Films?
> 
> You don't make films.


 
Or bulldozers


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

CandyBadGalCBCB said:


> @ddraig, come to koko gorillaz 2moz and introduce yourself to all the CBCB cast who are there! I will be there so come say hi to me!!! blonde hair, mixed race thats me! oh no i forgot your not going to go are you? afraid phil and I will drop kick you to the flooor muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa
> 
> Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafe Phil   oooh ehhhhh breh breh!


wow! is a teaching assistant threatening someone now? 
if i am there, i'll be staying out of the way and there for the tunes ta
thought you looked like a real character on the vid but you've dissapointed me with yeR txt SpEEkz
and why would you want me to say hi if i am a sad negative prick?

e2a - good luck with it btw, don't let their fakeness rub off on you


----------



## fogbat (Jun 10, 2011)

Is Koko Gorillaz a real thing? : confused:


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Off to spend some time with the kids mate. Have fun everyone


 
Fuck me, someone has actually allowed him to procreate! Oh the humanity!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

Fogbat, Ddraig, Badlands are we all up for going to town tomorrow nite and mixing with the REAL people one finds in the city centre on a saturday night.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

CandyBadGalCBCB said:


> @1927 ye ive joined the forum, an wha? if u dnt like the show, why are you still getting your knickers twisted and still posting about it? like I said before, Don't Hate......Congratulate.


 
What is there to congratulate? What the fuck have you done to be congratulated?


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

CandyBadGalCBCB said:


> @ddraig, come to koko gorillaz 2moz and introduce yourself to all the CBCB cast who are there! I will be there so come say hi to me!!! blonde hair, mixed race thats me! oh no i forgot your not going to go are you? afraid phil and I will drop kick you to the flooor muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa
> 
> Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafe Phil   oooh ehhhhh breh breh!



What are you on about?

Who the fuck would be seen dead in Koko's

Come to The Fairwater

See who drop kicks who


----------



## fogbat (Jun 10, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Is Koko Gorillaz a real thing? : confused:


 
Fuck me. It is.

I suppose someone had already named their bar The Double Trademark Violation.


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

To whom it may concern at Bulldozer Films,

I'll make this as constructive as I can, I have read Rainpaths have a read

1. you didn't write a step outline or treatment, did you.

2. you know dialogue is the last thing you put in a script

3. Film is a visual medium

4. It's not even tv. More like radio on tv.

5. It looks like you've filmed it. Please show it at moviemaker. (its free, they don't charge)

Hope this is of help.

For a full in depth dissection, I'd have to charge.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Fuck me. It is.
> 
> I suppose someone had already named their bar The Double Trademark Violation.


 
yeah, central student land on corner of Salisbury rd, they have some ok nights in there, had a 'Skanival' with Neville Staple a while ago and the night tomorrow looks ok tbf, Reuben knows his stuff afaik
shame the cbcb crew will be there ruining the calm vibes and good music


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

badlands said:


> To whom it may concern at Bulldozer Films,
> 
> I'll make this as constructive as I can


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 10, 2011)

Im not reading all 12 pages since yesteday, did any of it go on about CF10?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 10, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Im not reading all 12 pages since yesteday, did any of it go on about CF10?


 
No, but its been fun Bob.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Im not reading all 12 pages since yesteday, did any of it go on about CF10?


 
nah mate, you can read it real quick anyway, not like it gets wordy or complicated! 
*proud


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2011)

1927 said:


> Fogbat, Ddraig, Badlands are we all up for going to town tomorrow nite and mixing with the REAL people one finds in the city centre on a saturday night.


 do you mean to kokos?  
should we wear our urban tshirts?


1927 said:


> No, but its been fun Bob.


  heh, great thread! reckon it could be my most successful! 

e2a - over 2000 views in 2 days!


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2011)

1927;11839233][QUOTE=badlands said:


> To whom it may concern at Bulldozer Films,
> 
> I'll make this as constructive as I can



Oi,

whatya say?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 11, 2011)

ddraig said:


> do you mean to kokos?
> should we wear our urban tshirts?
> 
> heh, great thread! reckon it could be my most successful!
> ...


 
Search result #4 on google for "Cardiff Born Cardiff Bred"


----------



## strung out (Jun 11, 2011)

all publicity is good publicity


----------



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2011)

not sure they'll like it being above their publicity tho


----------



## badlands (Jun 11, 2011)

strung out said:


> all publicity is good publicity



I think Ryan Giggs would take issue you with you there


----------



## badlands (Jun 11, 2011)

((its lonely in here))

my cyber friends have left

might saunter down to Kokos


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2011)

If you type " Cardiff Born Cardiff Bred" into Google, this thread is now third


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 12, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Wow, yes cos this thread is so representative of Cardiff.
> 
> The only thing this thread is representative of is sad little boys sat in their rooms hoping to exchange messages with girls.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, Phil, a pressie for you


----------



## 1927 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bollocks, i forgot to go to KoKo's last nite cos I was having a bbq with real Cardiff people.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 12, 2011)

1927 said:


> Can't wait for Dwyer to notice this thread!





fractionMan said:


> If he was on it, I'd watch it.


 
Are you lıstenıng, producers?

You won't fınd a more typıcal Cardıffıan than me.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 12, 2011)

Nonwanker said:


> Wow, yes cos this thread is so representative of Cardiff.
> 
> The only thing this thread is representative of is sad little boys sat in their rooms hoping to exchange messages with girls.


 
I forgot to ask...

Fancy a shag?

Or a bone as we say on Urban.


----------



## Felix_Bisto (Jun 12, 2011)

The Girl behind "Bulldozer Films" who only recently after finishing uni and staying in Cardiff (On Dss) with no money to afford anything more than a Sony DV Handy Cam will be helping "Sarah Jayne Farthing" From "Sarah Jayne Management" create / film / script (Oh yes I said script, apparently this "REAL LIFE" programme has already been scripted and the first recordings edited as "The people looked silly upon recording their diaries......and we don't want them to look stupid" also [editor: poss defamatory comment removed] I have had with the company! 

I'm actually rather looking forward to this, and the behind the scenes footage of a Britney Spears esque modern day break down. It will be car crash internet TV, however I believe the two people behind this have failed to take into account how they might go about streaming anything online (apart from uploading small amounts to youtube) as their webhosting is free, with little to no bandwidth.....or hosting space......

However you would think after auditioning all the people for this.....the production team / management would have planned this all in advance.......well you'd be wrong 

Can't wait!


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2011)

Felix_Bisto said:


> I'm actually rather looking forward to this, and the behind the scenes footage of a Britney Spears esque footage of a modern day break down. It will be car crash internet TV, however I believe the two people behind this have failed to take into account how they might go about streaming anything online (apart from uploading small amounts to youtube) as their webhosting is free, with little to no bandwidth.....or hosting space......


If they're hosting in on free web space they're going to become unstuck very quickly. Why don't they get a sponsor?


----------



## Felix_Bisto (Jun 12, 2011)

Because I'm assuming....they can't. If you owned a company in Cardiff....had seen any of the other shows similar to this....and had met the two people behind it, done your research and checked the sites.....would you pour money into this?!


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2011)

Felix_Bisto said:


> Because I'm assuming....they can't. If you owned a company in Cardiff....had seen any of the other shows similar to this....and had met the two people behind it, done your research and checked the sites.....would you pour money into this?!


Sponsor's don't have to "pour money" anywhere. They just make some of their spare bandwidth available in return for publicity/acknowledgement. Even this site managed that for many years.


----------



## Felix_Bisto (Jun 12, 2011)

I completely understand that, however if I owned a business in an up and coming City where the economic effects are felt more than most the last thing I would do is to financially help a or want my name associated with something that is fixed / morally ambiguous / is bound to promote a certain lifestyle choice (Drinking / Superficiality etc) and no doubt prop up the sales of fake tan in Cardiff. 

The people involved have gone about this in a very touch and go way. They haven't laid the ground work before auditioning and establishing what they want. 

So my argument is, that on a whole, this will show the Welsh capital in an extremely bad light regardless of the tagline that CBCB is pushing "No fake personalities" etc...when I know for a FACT that so far most of the footage (I say most of the footage...what little has been recorded) has been cut and edited to show the people in a more socially acceptable way, which wasn't the point.....as they auditioned for people, cutting out alot of decent working class, destitute and middle class people in favour of the fake tanned, z list who knows who glitterati.....


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 12, 2011)

To Felix_Bisto

Any footage you speak of has been edited by Media Wales not CBCB. NOTHING has been release by Sarah only a youtube video of pictures from the launch party.The other videos were made by wales on sunday, echo (wales online) so youre chatting shit. Also if the people involved dont know what theyre doing then sit back and enjoy watching them fail dont waste your time getting worked up about it. What u wrote about jody is very disrepectful you sound like a bitter ex bf no offence. Have a look at the CBCB blog and click on one of the first things posted about her achievements. I really dont mind if people hate on the cast and think we r a bunch of pricks who do not represent cardiff its fine and its fair enough because no one wants cardiff looking bad btu to attack someone who spent 3 years workin hard for her degree and settig up her own company chatting shit about DSS/bipola and a small camera is very low. She works hard and will put everythin she has into the show. Remember one thing ...everyone starts somewhere.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2011)

interesting! but not surprising

imo they have shot their load well early as well with it not even "showing" til September


----------



## Felix_Bisto (Jun 12, 2011)

Well I think you've reached your target audience there Phil. 

Re-read the above in a critical capacity and not a personal one before you begin to judge someone you have never met, I fear if anyone is giving this future internet show a bad press it's yourself with your awful grammar, spelling and personal attacks to people on this board.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> To Felix_Bisto
> 
> Any footage you speak of has been edited by Media Wales not CBCB. NOTHING has been release by Sarah only a youtube video of pictures from the launch party.The other videos were made by wales on sunday, echo (wales online) so youre chatting shit. Also if the people involved dont know what theyre doing then sit back and enjoy watching them fail dont waste your time getting worked up about it. What u wrote about jody is very disrepectful you sound like a bitter ex bf no offence. Have a look at the CBCB blog and click on one of the first things posted about her achievements. I really dont mind if people hate on the cast and think we r a bunch of pricks who do not represent cardiff its fine and its fair enough because no one wants cardiff looking bad btu to attack someone who spent 3 years workin hard for her degree and settig up her own company chatting shit about DSS/bipola and a small camera is very low. She works hard and will put everythin she has into the show. Remember one thing ...everyone starts somewhere.


 
bore da Phil
how BOOMING was the TING last night? 
any koko's punters mind having their night messed with by your lot?

maybe the person at bulldozer would be better off starting somewhere else so as to not wreck their career at the very start? i am not a professional nor know anyone involved so won't comment on the technical bits.
the website is shite tho


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 12, 2011)

Felix_Bisto said:


> Well I think you've reached your target audience there Phil.
> 
> Re-read the above in a critical capacity and not a personal one before you begin to judge someone you have never met, I fear if anyone is giving this future internet show a bad press it's yourself with your awful grammar, spelling and personal attacks to people on this board.



Ive just witnessed a personal attack on jody and ive not personally attacked anyone here. I got called a homeless person token guy off the street and murderer and Ive said some of them are a bunch of specky pricks in return. Tit for tat and nothing personal. And bad grammar? Even I know that you've have over used your ''......'' in a previous post.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 12, 2011)

ddraig said:


> bore da Phil
> how BOOMING was the TING last night?
> any koko's punters mind having their night messed with by your lot?
> 
> ...


 
Reuben was wicked last night and thats what I was there for


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2011)

Felix_Bisto said:


> I completely understand that, however if I owned a business in an up and coming City where the economic effects are felt more than most the last thing I would do is to financially help a or want my name associated with something that is fixed / morally ambiguous / is bound to promote a certain lifestyle choice (Drinking / Superficiality etc) and no doubt prop up the sales of fake tan in Cardiff.


By the look of it, it's no more or less 'morally ambiguous' than any of those other dire reality shows, and I don't think they struggled too hard for sponsors. Besides, bandwidth is fairly cheap and I don't imagine the public demand for this show is going to be causing mass-server meltdowns.

They certainly don't seem too bad at drumming up publicity so far and that's what sponsors *heart*.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2011)

e2a to Phil
not the paparazzi then?


auditioned in your thousands 
i presume you have clearance for the song used in that silly vid?


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 12, 2011)

ddraig said:


> e2a to Phil
> not the paparazzi then?
> 
> auditioned in your thousands
> i presume you have clearance for the song used in that silly vid?



Yer its a promotional vid for the launch...again its not a video of cast that has been edited as that Felix_Bisto said he knew for a FACT


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 12, 2011)

ps thanks for that extra view


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2011)

where are the paps then?


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 12, 2011)

Who said anything about paps being there?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2011)

why _would_ paps be there?


----------



## Felix_Bisto (Jun 12, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Yer its a promotional vid for the launch...again its not a video of cast that has been edited as that Felix_Bisto said he knew for a FACT


 
Poor thing, you really have no idea! I'm not speaking of already "live" footage. 

Having constructive criticism with someone who claims "I was a murderer" on twitter is not the way I like to spend my Sundays. 

Good Luck Phil.


----------



## PhilFarthing (Jun 12, 2011)

Felix_Bisto said:


> Poor thing, you really have no idea! I'm not speaking of already "live" footage.
> 
> Having constructive criticism with someone who claims "I was a murderer" on twitter is not the way I like to spend my Sundays.
> 
> Good Luck Phil.



You didnt respond to my last point about your poor grammar ?? If you wanna say mines bad you need to make sure yours is top notch boy. I'm doing some English lessons in Coleg Glan Hafren I reckon theres a few spaces left  anyways wanted to drop by because of your bullshit little post (Felix_Bisto) laters


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2011)

looks like poor jay (pouting one in matching hat and shoes on tiptoes) had a bit of a meltdown last night and thought he was malboro man
http://twitter.com/#!/JAYFABPAGE
awww


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 12, 2011)

editor said:


> By the look of it, it's no more or less 'morally ambiguous' than any of those other dire reality shows, and I don't think they struggled too hard for sponsors. Besides, bandwidth is fairly cheap and I don't imagine the public demand for this show is going to be causing mass-server meltdowns.
> 
> They certainly don't seem too bad at drumming up publicity so far and that's what sponsors *heart*.



Indeed, however there does seem to be an expectation, understandable I would say, by some Cardiff posters that a reality programme, which is similar to *all* other reality tv programmes, should somehow be different now it's Cardiff they're looking at. As ed points out the depiction of real people comes a long way down the list as compared with publicity and any ensuing viewing figures...


----------



## 1927 (Jun 12, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Who said anything about paps being there?


 
The official launch video and website!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2011)

someone else who thinks it will probably be shite
http://misszp.wordpress.com/2011/05/22/towie-made-in-chelsea-and-now-cardiff-born-cardiff-bred/



			
				misszp said:
			
		

> No, I’m not making this up, although I wish I was. Cardiff has been given the go ahead to film wannabe reality stars in the city and thousands of Welshies have been auditioning to make the cut and grab their 15 minutes of fame.
> 
> If chosen, the fame hungry people will appear in 10 half-hour shows which will be streamed on CBCB’s own website, although the show has been receiving interest from the very own BBC3. Which who can blame them, ITV2 and E4 are already out of bounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1927 (Jun 12, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I forgot to ask...
> 
> Fancy a shag?
> 
> Or a bone as we say on Urban.


 
I asked ages ago mate, but not even the courtesy of a reply. maybe she's still thinking about it.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2011)

Felix_Bisto said:


> Having constructive criticism with someone who claims "I was a murderer" on twitter is not the way I like to spend my Sundays.


You're not doing your argument much good by making such a patently untrue claim, btw.


----------



## Felix_Bisto (Jun 12, 2011)

editor said:


> You're not doing your argument much good by making such a patently untrue claim, btw.


 
9th of June - https://twitter.com/#!/PhilCBCB


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2011)

Felix_Bisto said:


> 9th of June - https://twitter.com/#!/PhilCBCB





> Cbcb cast did u no im a murderer lol



You think that's an admission to murder, do you?


----------



## HeatElite (Jun 12, 2011)

Felix_Bisto said:


> The Girl behind "Bulldozer Films" who only recently after finishing uni and staying in Cardiff (On Dss) with no money to afford anything more than a Sony DV Handy Cam will be helping "Sarah Jayne Farthing" From "Sarah Jayne Management" create / film / script (Oh yes I said script, apparently this "REAL LIFE" programme has already been scripted and the first recordings edited as "The people looked silly upon recording their diaries......and we don't want them to look stupid" also [editor: poss defamatory comment removed] I have had with the company!
> 
> 
> I'm actually rather looking forward to this, and the behind the scenes footage of a Britney Spears esque modern day break down. It will be car crash internet TV, however I believe the two people behind this have failed to take into account how they might go about streaming anything online (apart from uploading small amounts to youtube) as their webhosting is free, with little to no bandwidth.....or hosting space......
> ...



WTF you twisted little sociopath. I've joined this forum after noticing it posted over Twitter and I'm shocked at your accusations and slander. I know both girls very well as I have worked with each of them individually and as a team. They are clever and extremely genuine so where the fuck do you get off making up shit? The rest of you feeding and thriving off any negatives you think you're clever pointing out...don't you see how much of a favour you are doing them? You're shooting yourself in the foot. If you don't like the program then why post and post and post about it, you know fully well anyone reading this forum will watch the show purely to see what you are on about.

Sarah has done photo shoots for myself and family members and Jody has made a wedding video for us. Both are extremely professional young ladies who show a lot of respect for those around them. Who gives a fuck if Jody is not some massive film maker? You're being sad little fuckers ripping apart something that may actually turn out to be very special. If you cared that much email Sarah info@sarahjaynemanagement.co.uk and beg for an audition. As Phil said read the blog ALL of it not just the bits you want to rip apart. Jody has won lots of national awards for her work in TV, filming and media and run her own TV station.

Read back over the posts. Phil has been nothing but nice after being under attack by you spotty little fuckers. ddraig and 1927 - go fuck yourselves then each other. You're a pair of bullies who clearly gang up on these forums because you have no presence in real life. A few of the others posters have put forward fair comments but you 2 in particular have just repeated and said the same thing 10 different ways. You're coming as a pair of uneducated morons. Hold hands and jump out of a high building.

Felix_Biso all I have to say to you is that you're a bitter bastard who should be careful spreading around such slander. You need to sort your own grammar out before pointing out Phils you absolute cunt. 

Phil I wish you all the luck you seem like a genuine man who has taken this shit well.


----------



## Felix_Bisto (Jun 12, 2011)

Check Phil's Twitter on the 9th of June "CBCB You know I was a murderer right?"

G'night guys!


----------



## badlands (Jun 13, 2011)

Felix_Bisto said:


> Check Phil's Twitter on the 9th of June "CBCB You know I was a murderer right?"
> 
> G'night guys!



Caller, you seem to have a problem.

I know nothing about Phil's background. But he's come on here and fronted up (about CBCB)

I've not slated anybody in front of camera.

The problem is behind camera and production.

Good luck to 'em all I say


----------



## HeatElite (Jun 13, 2011)

I joined this forum after seeing the link posted over Twitter. I know both Jody and Sarah and all I have to say to Felix_Bisto is WTF are you talking about. You twisted little sociopath. It is so unfair to personally attack Jody like that with your bullshit and lies. I have worked with both girls and I can vouch that they are grafters and hard workers and will ensure they keep to their word about the show. You, on the other hand, are coming across as a right little fucker spreading shit.

As for 1927 and ddraig... you complete fucking pricks. Why the fuck are you feeding off any negatives which you're searching frantically for to find. You are failing to point out any positives. The cast is made up of unemployed, successful, working class, middle class. You're just refusing to acknowledge any of this and clearly spend your time ganging up on others on the forum. Go hold each others hand and jump out of a high window you uneducated morons. ddraig you type like a child and come across like a 15 year desperately seeking attention and approval from others on this forum. You act so smug and cocky with your shitty little remarks constantly repeating yourself. I actually cannot believe how much time you have put into this (ddraig) to even go as far as searching for Twitter cast and posting it here. WHAT THE FUCK GET A LIFE you worthless piece of shit. You clearly have NO presence in the real world. Hang yourself please.

And as for Felix_Bisto you fucking cunt. You are sick small minded compulsive liar. Don't you realise you have brought NOTHING to this thread but bullshit and lies which little brainless pricks like ddraig are furiously masturbating to. You should think twice before spreading slander about an individual. I cannot believe you had the audacity to pull Phil up on his grammar when you write just as bad as ddraig. You nasty cunt.

Fair play Phil you've conducted yourself well considering the amount of cockyness and bullshit thrown around on here. I wish you luck and I hope you manage to turn your life around you seem like you deserve it.

For anyone else reading this this is not an attack at you for posting on this thread I realise people are entitled to a say and their opinion and it's a good thing you care about Cardiff and how it is represented but a handful of you DDRAIG, 1927 have been CUNTS about it. I also apologise for my colourful language but it seems these litttle fuckers are inept to acknowledge or understand anyone's point unless it is reinforcing their hatred towards something which they don't even have to ever bother with.


CUNTS


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, this thread's attracting some charming folk it seems.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2011)

I like that new shopping thing mind. Very big.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 13, 2011)

Quite sweet really, its warming up my cockles and everything.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 13, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, this thread's attracting some charming folk it seems.


 
The product is being designed for consumption through the internet.

Therefore internet users are their demographic.

They are dashing around the net to scream at people flaming them.

They don't really understand the nets do they 

Its like Cardiff's very own Jay and Silent Bob Strikes Back, only less highbrow.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2011)

HeatElite said:


> twisted little sociopath...right little fucker....you complete fucking pricks....Go hold each others hand and jump out of a high window you uneducated morons....WHAT THE FUCK GET A LIFE you worthless piece of shit....Hang yourself please....you fucking cunt....sick small minded compulsive liar....brainless pricks....You nasty cunt...CUNTS....litttle fuckers....CUNTS


Sorry to to interrupt your impressively potty mouthed rant here, but I have to ask: are you saying you don't actually know Phil?


----------



## strung out (Jun 13, 2011)

that is a brilliant rant tbf


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2011)

strung out said:


> that is a brilliant rant tbf


You can almost hear the spittle hitting the screen!


----------



## strung out (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dont think Ive been called a cunt si many times by people that dont even know me!!lol

Funniest thing about Phil's twiiter is his desperate attempts to get celebs, and other celeb wannabees to write to him!lol maybe they realise he's just a wannabee.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2011)

HeatElite said:


> WTF you twisted little sociopath. I've joined this forum after noticing it posted over Twitter and I'm shocked at your accusations and slander. I know both girls very well as I have worked with each of them individually and as a team. They are clever and extremely genuine so where the fuck do you get off making up shit? The rest of you feeding and thriving off any negatives you think you're clever pointing out...don't you see how much of a favour you are doing them? You're shooting yourself in the foot. If you don't like the program then why post and post and post about it, you know fully well anyone reading this forum will watch the show purely to see what you are on about.
> 
> Sarah has done photo shoots for myself and family members and Jody has made a wedding video for us. Both are extremely professional young ladies who show a lot of respect for those around them. Who gives a fuck if Jody is not some massive film maker? You're being sad little fuckers ripping apart something that may actually turn out to be very special. If you cared that much email Sarah info@sarahjaynemanagement.co.uk and beg for an audition. As Phil said read the blog ALL of it not just the bits you want to rip apart. Jody has won lots of national awards for her work in TV, filming and media and run her own TV station.
> 
> ...


 
Good morning! 
which 'cast' member are you?
or are you the curly haired bloke holding the mic in some of the 'filming' shots?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2011)

HeatElite said:


> I joined this forum after seeing the link posted over Twitter. I know both Jody and Sarah and all I have to say to Felix_Bisto is WTF are you talking about. You twisted little sociopath. It is so unfair to personally attack Jody like that with your bullshit and lies. I have worked with both girls and I can vouch that they are grafters and hard workers and will ensure they keep to their word about the show. You, on the other hand, are coming across as a right little fucker spreading shit.
> 
> As for 1927 and ddraig... you complete fucking pricks. Why the fuck are you feeding off any negatives which you're searching frantically for to find. You are failing to point out any positives. The cast is made up of unemployed, successful, working class, middle class. You're just refusing to acknowledge any of this and clearly spend your time ganging up on others on the forum. Go hold each others hand and jump out of a high window you uneducated morons. ddraig you type like a child and come across like a 15 year desperately seeking attention and approval from others on this forum. You act so smug and cocky with your shitty little remarks constantly repeating yourself. I actually cannot believe how much time you have put into this (ddraig) to even go as far as searching for Twitter cast and posting it here. WHAT THE FUCK GET A LIFE you worthless piece of shit. You clearly have NO presence in the real world. Hang yourself please.
> 
> ...


oh dear oh dear, we got a live one!


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 13, 2011)

Felix_Bisto said:


> Check Phil's Twitter on the 9th of June "CBCB You know I was a murderer right?"
> 
> G'night guys!


 
You poor thing, you don't understand sarcasm clearly. If you're going to quote people, I think you should do it accurately rather than plucking it out your ass.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 13, 2011)

Felix does seem a bit thick tbh


----------



## Nonwanker (Jun 13, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Felix does seem a bit thick tbh


 
I think I love you. Haha.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2011)

So a reply to the spittle, bile and threats then


HeatElite said:


> WTF you twisted little sociopath. I've joined this forum after noticing it posted over Twitter and I'm shocked at your accusations and slander. I know both girls very well as I have worked with each of them individually and as a team. They are clever and extremely genuine so where the fuck do you get off making up shit? The rest of you feeding and thriving off any negatives you think you're clever pointing out...don't you see how much of a favour you are doing them? You're shooting yourself in the foot. If you don't like the program then why post and post and post about it, you know fully well anyone reading this forum will watch the show purely to see what you are on about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why don't you take a lesson from Phil then?

oh i forgot, you like swearing - SHITCUNT!
there


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2011)

strung out said:


> that is a brilliant rant tbf


 
is it? 
you enjoy deathwishes too?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 13, 2011)

this thread is just weird now  i don't know the rest of you cardiff peeps but ddraig's always struck me as sound so  to anyone who thinks different.


----------



## strung out (Jun 13, 2011)

ddraig said:


> is it?
> you enjoy deathwishes too?


 
i was just agreeing with editor at how impressive it was


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm in CF10 RIGHT NOW !!!!!!


----------



## badlands (Jun 13, 2011)

HeatElite said:


> I joined this forum after seeing the link posted over Twitter. I know both Jody and Sarah and all I have to say to Felix_Bisto is WTF are you talking about. You twisted little sociopath. It is so unfair to personally attack Jody like that with your bullshit and lies. I have worked with both girls and I can vouch that they are grafters and hard workers and will ensure they keep to their word about the show. You, on the other hand, are coming across as a right little fucker spreading shit.
> 
> As for 1927 and ddraig... you complete fucking pricks. Why the fuck are you feeding off any negatives which you're searching frantically for to find. You are failing to point out any positives. The cast is made up of unemployed, successful, working class, middle class. You're just refusing to acknowledge any of this and clearly spend your time ganging up on others on the forum. Go hold each others hand and jump out of a high window you uneducated morons. ddraig you type like a child and come across like a 15 year desperately seeking attention and approval from others on this forum. You act so smug and cocky with your shitty little remarks constantly repeating yourself. I actually cannot believe how much time you have put into this (ddraig) to even go as far as searching for Twitter cast and posting it here. WHAT THE FUCK GET A LIFE you worthless piece of shit. You clearly have NO presence in the real world. Hang yourself please.
> 
> ...



are you available for children's parties?


----------



## HeatElite (Jun 13, 2011)

They are not death wishes ddraig, more firm finger crossings of hope and LOL just as we thought. A spotty little 15 year old of a fucker.

http://www.bikerforum.co.uk/user/364-ddraig/    <----------------- See ddraig here


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2011)

try them 07*66 *66*04


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2011)

HeatElite said:


> They are not death wishes ddraig, more firm finger crossings of hope and LOL just as we thought. A spotty little 15 year old of a fucker.
> 
> http://www.bikerforum.co.uk/user/364-ddraig/    <----------------- See ddraig here


Because there's only one person on the entire web with the name ddraig so it must be him, yes? And even if it is him, what point are you trying to make here?



Oh, and do you know Phil or not?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

HeatElite said:


> I joined this forum after seeing the link posted over Twitter. I know both Jody and Sarah and all I have to say to Felix_Bisto is WTF are you talking about. You twisted little sociopath. It is so unfair to personally attack Jody like that with your bullshit and lies. I have worked with both girls and I can vouch that they are grafters and hard workers and will ensure they keep to their word about the show. You, on the other hand, are coming across as a right little fucker spreading shit.
> 
> As for 1927 and ddraig... you complete fucking pricks. Why the fuck are you feeding off any negatives which you're searching frantically for to find. You are failing to point out any positives. The cast is made up of unemployed, successful, working class, middle class. You're just refusing to acknowledge any of this and clearly spend your time ganging up on others on the forum. Go hold each others hand and jump out of a high window you *uneducated morons*. ddraig you type like a child and come across like a 15 year desperately seeking attention and approval from others on this forum. You act so smug and cocky with your shitty little remarks constantly repeating yourself. I actually cannot believe how much time you have put into this (ddraig) to even go as far as searching for Twitter cast and posting it here. WHAT THE FUCK GET A LIFE you worthless piece of shit. You clearly have NO presence in the real world. Hang yourself please.
> 
> ...


 
I'll wager a fair sum of money that I am actually more educated than you.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2011)

Did you not hear me !!!!

Im sat in cf10 now !!!!


----------



## badlands (Jun 13, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Did you not hear me !!!!
> 
> Im sat in cf10 now !!!!



post a pic or I won't believe


----------



## badlands (Jun 13, 2011)

ddraig said:


> try them 07*66 *66*04


 
they wouldn't be that stupid, would they?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Did you not hear me !!!!
> 
> Im sat in cf10 now !!!!


 
OMG! can i touch the hem of your garment? 
how do you manage to dodge all the paps?!!?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

The irony of all this is that we have some wannabee upstart producers/director types from CBCB slagging us all off when to my certain knowledge there are people contributing to this thread who make proper film, work with some big names, have written storylines for Eastenders and won Cymru Baftas,(anything I've forgotten!) and yet we are the ones talking bollocks!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2011)

badlands said:


> they wouldn't be that stupid, would they?


 
what do you think?  
or it could be 07**8 1*4 303

easily confirmed tho eh!

maybe you'd like to apologise/retract HeatElite?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

badlands said:


> they wouldn't be that stupid, would they?


 
Of course they would,

Have you tried googling Jody whatsherface and having a look at her previous attempt at film!

She can't be proper she hasnt even got an imdb profile!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

ddraig said:


> what do you think?
> or it could be 07**8 1*4 303
> 
> easily confirmed tho eh!
> ...


 
Is HeatElite Jody one woman production company who'll make ya wedding video for £400!?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2011)

badlands said:


> post a pic or I won't believe









yeah


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

This thread is interesting me.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah


 
See that tarmac car park on left hand side, we surfaced that!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This thread is interesting me.


 
Not enough to watch the show tho eh?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone even know how when and where to watch this particular car crash?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

Interesting readin the official twitter page, or was it FB I dont remember,. There was an appeal for people to suggest sports taht were popular in Cardiff. I dont think sarah is the sharpest tool in the box!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2011)

"september" on youtube and their "site" as far as i gathered
unless it bombs, gets pulled, they think better of it by then of course

if the 'cast' don't fall out/kill each other/run out of champagne and coke first


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This thread is interesting me.


 

Only cos im in it....


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2011)

this thread now has more views than their blog


----------



## badlands (Jun 13, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2011)

If i take one the other way you can see the new "Huggards Super Crack Den" being built. 

CF10 FTW


----------



## badlands (Jun 13, 2011)

ddraig said:


> what do you think?
> or it could be 07**8 1*4 303
> 
> easily confirmed tho eh!
> ...



what if its another plumber using their bitter rivals name

for some reason though I think its a potty mouth woman who once got her tits out in Nuts or something. Maybe one of Sarah's 'models'


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2011)

it could be
might be just some dumb admin there
or maybe they are related to a 'cast' member

that's why all the details including address etc have not been posted up
even tho they want me to hang myself!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Only cos im in it....


 


ddraig said:


> this thread now has more views than their blog


 
We love a good on-line war round these parts


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

You gotta love the blurb on the net on this, Evidently the launch party was attended by celebs including Annelaies, contestants from Britains Got Talent and Robbie Savage, By what stretch of the imagination is someone who auditioned for BGT a celebrity, FFS. I dont know who Annelies is and I wouldnt go to anything that Robbie Savage was invited to!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

They cant be that good at marketing mind. If they were by now it would be called CB2, or 2CB or CB².©1927 2011.

Think that idea is now dead in the water as I suggested it. Might just go and copyright it anyway. In fact I dont have to do I. I think I can just say that I am copyrighting the idea of a tv/internet series with one of the above names, so they cant use it now!!

I might let them use my idea tho, if they promise to make me a celebrity as I crave the idea of being an internet celeb! and I'd want some free champers too.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2011)

HeatElite said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> As for 1927 and ddraig... you complete fucking pricks. Why the fuck are you feeding off any negatives which you're searching frantically for to find. You are failing to point out any positives. The cast is made up of unemployed, successful, working class, middle class.


Personally I really can’t see any positives. Have any of the ‘successful’ members of ‘cast’ got where they are off their own backs with their own money? Or is it daddy’s money?



			
				HeatElite said:
			
		

> You're just refusing to acknowledge any of this and clearly spend your time ganging up on others on the forum. Go hold each others hand and jump out of a high window you uneducated morons.


Nice! please show where I/we have ganged up on anyone on this forum.



			
				HeatElite said:
			
		

> ddraig you type like a child and come across like a 15 year desperately seeking attention and approval from others on this forum. You act so smug and cocky with your shitty little remarks constantly repeating yourself.


You want to look at yourself and what you’ve typed. In what way am I smug/cocky?



			
				HeatElite said:
			
		

> I actually cannot believe how much time you have put into this (ddraig) to even go as far as searching for Twitter cast and posting it here. WHAT THE FUCK GET A LIFE you worthless piece of shit. You clearly have NO presence in the real world. Hang yourself please.


I have put hardly any time in to it at all. It really does not take much when cbcb is being whored out everywhere desperate for a retweet or some attention “let’s get this circulating around Cardiff guys” and you are getting on the case of anybody you deem famous, well known or well connected in Cardiff, begging them to ‘support’. And as I asked Phil, why should places like spillers help you out when you are not in the least bit interested in supporting them? you thnk you "deserve it" or are confused when people don't see it in anyway as "EXCITING" as you do. Pathetic and illustrative of your kind who expect things from others but wouldn’t give it back, all take no give. And well Jay is just a gift. As for the deathwishes, still sure about them are you?




			
				HeatElite said:
			
		

> And as for Felix_Bisto you fucking cunt. You are sick small minded compulsive liar. Don't you realise you have brought NOTHING to this thread but bullshit and lies which little brainless pricks like ddraig are furiously masturbating to. You should think twice before spreading slander about an individual. I cannot believe you had the audacity to pull Phil up on his grammar when you write just as bad as ddraig. You nasty cunt.



They may have posted some ill advised stuff and got the wrong end of Phil’s tweet but where is the slander? I think you need to calm down dear!. And where is my ‘bad writing’ please?




			
				HeatElite said:
			
		

> Fair play Phil you've conducted yourself well considering the amount of cockyness and bullshit thrown around on here. I wish you luck and I hope you manage to turn your life around you seem like you deserve it.



Phil seems like he can take it tbf and is far more welcome here than some shitcunt hysterical twat like you.




			
				HeatElite said:
			
		

> For anyone else reading this this is not an attack at you for posting on this thread I realise people are entitled to a say and their opinion and it's a good thing you care about Cardiff and how it is represented but a handful of you DDRAIG, 1927 have been CUNTS about it. I also apologise for my colourful language but it seems these litttle fuckers are inept to acknowledge or understand anyone's point unless it is reinforcing their hatred towards something which they don't even have to ever bother with.



how generous! You get to say who is posting properly is it?
Is 2 a handfull now?
instead of apologising for your colourful language you could maybe have toned it down, or edited before clicking post.




			
				HeatElite said:
			
		

> CUNTS



SHITCUNT!
The whole point being, if you don’t want people to discuss and express their opinions then don’t put yourself out there for the fame, don’t beg for attention and plaster your tacky shit everywhere. I see that some of you are in your 20’s but FFS get a grip and grow the fuck up. If you can’t take the heat, get the fuck out of the fucking kitchen and stick to your mates guestlists.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2011)

another forum that has their number 

http://www.southwalesmassive.com/index.php?showtopic=78524&st=0



> Check out this shower of complete cunts:
> 
> http://...
> 
> Thank fuck it's only gonna be viewable on the internet so no fucker will see it.





> I posted this on Twitter last night and the organiser replied to my "incureable den of cunts" line, said it was harsh. The thing is, shows like this always thrive on finding said cunts to get people talking. She said this wasn't the case with her show.
> 
> Shame cos i thought she'd completely hit it out of the park on that front!





> Soldier of Life? What does that even mean? That's he's raped and murdered women and children, just not in Iraq or Afghanistan?





> Rather than making me proud to be from Cardiff, this show is just making me ashamed to be human.
> 
> Good luck to everyone involved if they want to be famous and these 15 minutes on the front of the Echo is how they get it, but I'm going to do my best to avoid the whole thing.





> I will put my neck on the line so to speak and predict that this programme will never make it as far as an actual TV channel


i mean, you'd think South Wales would want this to be a success and get behind it, wouldn't you!?!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 13, 2011)

that thread is gold


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

MMM so the guy from Pontypool has done reality tv before, and his family have money, I can see a theme emerging here.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll stick my neck out and say this doesnt make it anywhere near any broadcast media including the tinternet!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 13, 2011)

This thread needs more *BOOM-TING*


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2011)

I wonder if this thread will be seen more times than their show. It'll probably be more interesting, mind, especially for those with an interest in the provenance of tarmac in Cardiff.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2011)

just for you Spawn, as Phil isn't here





and err


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 13, 2011)

ddraig said:


> just for you Spawn, as Phil isn't here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respect!

IMO it should have been shot in Swansea and been a sequel to Twintown, might have watched it then.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/index.php?t=msg&goto=2609021&rid=0&S=524f9c1a765536ea2098d0e115d29210

 Thare's a link this thread in that thread, the folk on The Cardiff City forum don't think much of the idea either.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

Now I seem to remember one of the statements made by Sarah was that not everyone drinks on Mill Lane and this was the sort of stereotype they wanted to dispel, even tho two of their actors are opening a bar with daddy's money who happens to own bars on Mill Lane. Then I see on their twitter page that last week they attended a restuarant opening, the Potted Pig, owned no less than someone who owns bars on Mill Lane. You couldnt make this shit up!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll buy a pint for anyone who can find a forum that thinks its a great idea. I think my money is safe!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 13, 2011)

fractionMan said:


>


 
Guess where this publicity shot was taken. Yep... Mill Lane.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 13, 2011)

Just outside the sex shop


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2011)

CF10


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

HeatElite said:


> They are not death wishes ddraig, more firm finger crossings of hope and LOL just as we thought. A spotty little 15 year old of a fucker.
> 
> http://www.bikerforum.co.uk/user/364-ddraig/    <----------------- See ddraig here


 

Bloody hell Ddraig, when did you go all biker on us and have the plastic surgery to totally alter your appearance?lol


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> CF10


 
They should actually have called the project that and be done with it!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> that thread is gold


 
Great quote along the lines of If Imogen Thoams is a celeb for being in Big Brother its like aclling yourself a doctor cos you played Operation!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

In other news an ex wannabbe celeb from Cardiff wants us to buy him a house!

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardiffonline/cardiff-news/2011/06/13/ex-reality-tv-star-asks-for-a-million-in-bid-to-buy-home-91466-28865436/


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 14, 2011)

1927 said:


> Bloody hell Ddraig, when did you go all biker on us and have the plastic surgery to totally alter your appearance?lol


 
Well being Welsh and all, there is only one person that would use that name init bruv.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

I think it's fair to say that the producers of this show should have thought through a proper online strategy for its participants.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 14, 2011)

I think chopping off their hands would have been a good start


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

The "I Loves the 'diff" people are cashing in of sorts. Great new t-shirts with CBCB on in the style of the CBGB's t-shirts.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/cardiff/2011/may/19/i-loves-the-diff-cardiff-greeting-cards-cardiff-born-cardiff-bred-t-shirts
In my opinion the ILTD people are doing a better job for Cardiff's image.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2011)

they were already doing those t-shirts for a while before


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2011)

1927 said:


> Bloody hell Ddraig, when did you go all biker on us and have the plastic surgery to totally alter your appearance?lol


shh!  
vrrrooooom vvrrrrrrrrooooom


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2011)

HeatElite said:


> They are not death wishes ddraig, more firm finger crossings of hope and LOL just as we thought. A spotty little 15 year old of a fucker.
> 
> http://www.bikerforum.co.uk/user/364-ddraig/    <----------------- See ddraig here


 
do you really want to play this game?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 14, 2011)

Must have, they will be looking you up now all over the internets..... 

if they want to come see me, i'm in CF10


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2011)

here i am!




need a haircut


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> they were already doing those t-shirts for a while before


 
I realise that, but they have pointed out the up coming nin starter of an internet phenomenon that is CB2.


----------



## badlands (Jun 14, 2011)

I really hope they try and hunt me down,

I'm gonna look like a young Martin Sheen



or

Sissy Spacek


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2011)

a dapper Charlie Sheen mate


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think that belatedly they have told their "actors" to refain from posting!


----------



## teecee (Jun 14, 2011)

1927 said:


> I think that belatedly they have told their "actors" to refain from posting!





And it was turning into a such promising thread too

[/ unsubscribes]


----------



## CandyBadGalCBCB (Jun 14, 2011)

HeatElite said:


> WTF you twisted little sociopath. I've joined this forum after noticing it posted over Twitter and I'm shocked at your accusations and slander. I know both girls very well as I have worked with each of them individually and as a team. They are clever and extremely genuine so where the fuck do you get off making up shit? The rest of you feeding and thriving off any negatives you think you're clever pointing out...don't you see how much of a favour you are doing them? You're shooting yourself in the foot. If you don't like the program then why post and post and post about it, you know fully well anyone reading this forum will watch the show purely to see what you are on about.
> 
> Sarah has done photo shoots for myself and family members and Jody has made a wedding video for us. Both are extremely professional young ladies who show a lot of respect for those around them. Who gives a fuck if Jody is not some massive film maker? You're being sad little fuckers ripping apart something that may actually turn out to be very special. If you cared that much email Sarah info@sarahjaynemanagement.co.uk and beg for an audition. As Phil said read the blog ALL of it not just the bits you want to rip apart. Jody has won lots of national awards for her work in TV, filming and media and run her own TV station.
> 
> ...


 


well said darling....!


----------



## CandyBadGalCBCB (Jun 14, 2011)

F.Y.I no one has told anyone to "refrain" << that's how you spell it not "refain" as you put it! I certainly cannot be bothered to post any more as I find it pathetic and I have better things to do than waste my time arguing with a bunch of idiotic computer geeks 

I've just looked all through the threads and all I have to say is how pathetic that your still posting, and to be fair I will not tar everyone on this thread with the same proverbial brush that a select bunch of you have (ddraig & 1927). 

Pob Lwc to all of you. I hope you manage to do something better with your time (as I do) and do something productive instead of sitting behind a computer screen...! Bless up yourselves.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 14, 2011)

To be fair when im posting im working so getting paid to say CF10 all the time. 

not sure about the others. 

Laters


----------



## strung out (Jun 14, 2011)

CandyBadGalCBCB said:


> Bless up yourselves.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

CandyBadGalCBCB said:


> F.Y.I no one has told anyone to "refrain" << that's how you spell it not "refain" as you put it! I certainly cannot be bothered to post any more as I find it pathetic and I have better things to do than waste my time arguing with a bunch of idiotic computer geeks


It has to be said that you're not exactly impressing with your intellect and cutting wit here.

Oh, and "computer geeks"? As insults go, you're stuck in around 1997. You've got to up your game around these parts.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2011)

(((SkOoLKIdaS of Kardeiff)))


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 14, 2011)

This is why i never google myself


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

I love the way that the cast of a 'reality show' produced entirely for the internet accuse other people of being 'nerds' and 'geeks' for, err, using the internet.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 14, 2011)

CandyBadGalCBCB said:


> F.Y.I no one has told anyone to "refrain" << that's how you spell it not "refain" as you put it! I certainly cannot be bothered to post any more as I find it pathetic and I have better things to do than waste my time arguing with a bunch of idiotic computer geeks
> 
> I've just looked all through the threads and all I have to say is how pathetic that your still posting, and to be fair I will not tar everyone on this thread with the same proverbial brush that a select bunch of you have (ddraig & 1927).
> 
> Pob Lwc to all of you. I hope you manage to do something better with your time (as I do) and do something productive instead of sitting behind a computer screen...! Bless up yourselves.



"you're"


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 14, 2011)

CandyBadGalCBCB said:


> .......how pathetic that *your* still posting........



Ninny


----------



## fogbat (Jun 14, 2011)

Those poor, poor children.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 14, 2011)

innit


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

CandyBadGalCBCB said:


> F.Y.I no one has told anyone to "refrain" << that's how you spell it not "*refain*" as you put it! I certainly cannot be bothered to post any more as I find it pathetic and I have better things to do than waste my time arguing with a bunch of idiotic computer geeks
> 
> I've just looked all through the threads and all I have to say is how pathetic that your still posting, and to be fair I will not tar everyone on this thread with the same proverbial brush that a select bunch of you have (ddraig & 1927).
> 
> Pob Lwc to all of you. I hope you manage to do something better with your time (as I do) and do something productive instead of sitting behind a computer screen...! Bless up yourselves.


 
Yes I know how to spell it, it was a typo, atleast I didnt have to look it up in the dictionary to know what it meant.

I somehow think this is the last the world will ever hear of badGal whatserface, as I dont think her little internet stardom will ever see the light of day!

Bye Bye.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 14, 2011)

1927 said:


> Yes I know how to spell it, it was a typo, atleast I didnt have to look it up in the dictionary to know what it meant.
> 
> I somehow think this is the last the world will ever hear of badGal whatserface, as I dont think her little internet stardom will ever see the light of day!
> 
> Bye Bye.



Isn't it actually going to happen?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Isn't it actually going to happen?


 
Well I wouldn't bet money on it ever being shown thats for sure.


----------



## badlands (Jun 14, 2011)

recurring things they say,

we're geeks, nerds

we have no girlfriends 

(maybe thats only me  tho they can babysit my kids anytime. Maybe not)

we are all 15 (strange)

we are all ill educated (ha)

they have better things to do (like fucking what)

Cant wait to audition one of them

My improv will be a tad challenging


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 14, 2011)

They have better things to do like go to www.google.com ( enter your name or thing that you are in or something ) read shit about yourself, then join said forum and tell eveyone your not a freak by acting like one.  skip to the end......


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2011)

nearly 500 posts - how sad are we?! 
and 5000 views by tomorrow

oh dear


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 14, 2011)

gutted i saw this thread so late. i saw it was about cardiff born ca....ahh fuck i give up, so avoided it.



i demand this thread starts again so i can be involved!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2011)

you got the 2nd and 3rd post!


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> you got the 2nd and 3rd post!



ha! so i did! 
i notice those posts were well past my bedtime, meaning i was pissed.


----------



## badlands (Jun 14, 2011)

la ressistance said:


> gutted i saw this thread so late. i saw it was about cardiff born ca....ahh fuck i give up, so avoided it.
> 
> 
> 
> i demand this thread starts again so i can be involved!



I've a feeling there's a twist and turn yet


----------



## 1927 (Jun 15, 2011)

badlands said:


> I've a feeling there's a twist and turn yet


 
You sure you dudnt mean to post this on the Cardiff City thread in realtion to Shearer's appointment!!lol


----------



## 1927 (Jun 15, 2011)

This thread has stopped giving!!

CanbyBadGal has popped up on the Cardiff City boards tho, briefly!!


----------



## badlands (Jun 15, 2011)

1927 said:


> This thread has stopped giving!!
> 
> CanbyBadGal has popped up on the Cardiff City boards tho, briefly!!



sorry about c & p, but this is priceless,

from ccmb

"Hi there bob banker! just to inform you, Philip WILL NOT be "rogering" me as you kindly put it. I would appreciate it very much if you did not assume things about me.

also, "brazilian fujitsu" who looks like a ferrero rocher?....certainly not me....!"



I think she looks more like a walnut whip


----------



## 1927 (Jun 15, 2011)

Any news where they are filming this week, I feel the urge to go and see the wannabees in action.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 15, 2011)

in CF10?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 15, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> in CF10?


 
Marketing idea #3452 from Urbanites on this thread.

That woudl make a brilliant name for that bar those two wannabees are opening.


----------



## zog (Jun 15, 2011)

well I seem to have missed all the fun.

Had a peek at the trailer and ..... oh dear. Good luck to the lot of them, they're young,  full of hope, but essentially as the mrs would say "just another bunch of idiots".

The fella on the dole seemed the only one I would bother to stop and chat to.

The soldier of life fella, who surely for the rest of his life must have gangs of children following him about the streets of Cardiff taking the piss out of him. I'll have difficulty not crying with laughter should I ever encounter him. Good job I don't go down Mill lane too often these days.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 21, 2011)

1927 said:


> Any news where they are filming this week, I feel the urge to go and see the wannabees in action.


I saw them when I was off work looking after my boy last week. There were 5 of them filming sat at a table outside on St Mary Street, and then into the Castle Arcade for some larks outside a dressing up shop.
The only hints about future plot developments I heard was one bloke asking the director, "You're not gonna try and make me look fucking stupid are you?"


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2011)

yesterdays news really init
shot their load too early!
_'straight to internet'_


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 22, 2011)

ddraig said:


> shot their load too early!



This, totally.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 22, 2011)

Gloating over the failure of others (if that is indeed what it is) is hardly a pleasant trait.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2011)

yes boss dear
still hoping for a walk on?


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 22, 2011)

ddraig said:


> yes boss dear
> still hoping for a walk on?



I wouldn't say no.


----------



## Tungsten Tips (Jul 24, 2011)

I suppose I can't fault these people, seeing as the way society is nowadays. Vapid and fame hungry. They just want a bit of Warholian exposure, and good luck to them.

Although, having watched the brief video, what a bunch of cunts. Highlights being:
I'm a social butterfly- No, you're a cunt
I'm raw talent- Again, no. You trawl supermarkets just as they're putting the reduced price items out, and show your cock on webcams
I'm a solider of life- Hmmm. No, a cunt mate.

Not to mention half of them don't appear to be actually born in Cardiff


----------



## fogbat (Jul 24, 2011)

Tungsten Tips said:


> I suppose I can't fault these people, seeing as the way society is nowadays. Vapid and fame hungry. They just want a bit of Warholian exposure, and good luck to them.
> 
> Although, having watched the brief video, what a bunch of cunts. Highlights being:
> I'm a social butterfly- No, you're a cunt
> ...


 
Steady now. You can't just rock up out of nowhere and start insulting perfectly valid lifestyle choices


----------



## Tungsten Tips (Jul 24, 2011)

I think I did though, didn't I?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 24, 2011)

People _want_ to see me on their webcam


----------



## 1927 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd forgotten all about this. Is it still happening?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 24, 2011)

maybe....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 24, 2011)

Awww bloody hell ddraig...why didnt you tell me lol  could you imagine me rocking up at the auditions lol


----------



## 1927 (Jul 25, 2011)

Seems from their blog that its just one endless list of personal appearances and promotion of businesses that they visit. So lets get this straight. These people are "famous" because they are makinbg an internet tv series that in all likelihood may well never be seen. The world has gone crazy. If they were on a reality prog I would still think their celeb status was shaky, but these people are dbeing touted round Cardiff like they are stars and no one has even seen them yet apart from their self promotional events. ffs


----------



## 1927 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Awww bloody hell ddraig...why didnt you tell me lol  could you imagine me rocking up at the auditions lol


 
Sweatty yoiu wouldnt have stood a chance of getting in. They only said in the promotional vid that they wanted REAL cardiff people. they didnt mean it, and you are real Cardiff. If you had a rich daddy and hung out on Mill lane you might have stood a chance. They call it Cardiff Born, yet half of these no mark wannabees arent born in Cardiff. massive Fail.


----------



## zog (Jul 25, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Steady now. You can't just rock up out of nowhere and start insulting perfectly vapid lifestyle choices


 
Corrected for you.


----------



## zog (Jul 25, 2011)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Awww bloody hell ddraig...why didnt you tell me lol  could you imagine me rocking up at the auditions lol


 
Where you been?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2011)

she be on twitter (mostly)

*waves to cbcb "cast" vanity refreshing


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 25, 2011)

Has it happened yet? can i watch it now? Can I? Can I.........?

*Does a little excited jig*


----------



## Tungsten Tips (Jul 25, 2011)

zog said:


> Corrected for you.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2011)

croeso TT


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 25, 2011)

1927 said:


> Sweatty yoiu wouldnt have stood a chance of getting in. They only said in the promotional vid that they wanted REAL cardiff people. they didnt mean it, and you are real Cardiff. If you had a rich daddy and hung out on Mill lane you might have stood a chance. They call it Cardiff Born, yet half of these no mark wannabees arent born in Cardiff. massive Fail.


 
Plus im so bloody white they would have recoiled in horror!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2011)

yeah! where's your orange slap/fake tan woman! for shame


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2011)

oh dear oh dear oh dear 
just terrible, really terrible 
sorry!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2011)

*Boom bin!!!!!1!!!!*

i said SORRY
www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTF5MlN-YQ4
tragic in so many ways


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks a bıt over-rehearsed.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2011)

6 likes, 13 dislikes 

LOL


----------



## llantwit (Jul 28, 2011)

Brilliant.
I'd watch that for car crash value. No questions.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2011)

did it raise a smile or just a string of groans?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 28, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 6 likes, 13 dislikes
> 
> LOL






			
				Unhappywithratingssarah said:
			
		

> Ratings have been disabled for this video.



 Classic

Just how fucking shit was that? It's like Hollyoaks but without actors or professionalism


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2011)

Reality TV show?

there was nothing real about any of that. 

but the two birds on the bed in their pants was alright


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 28, 2011)

Was that you Bob?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2011)

yeah


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 29, 2011)

I just looked up "Cardiff Born Cardiff Bred" on twitter, I'm actually starting to feel quite sorry for that Sarah. Not good.

She thinks the negativity is down to people not liking reality shows


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 29, 2011)

Why did I look on twitter :-(


----------



## 1927 (Jul 29, 2011)

OMG! Its worse than even I could have imagined. I thought the original idea was it was going to be more real than TOWIE, massive fail if that was the intention. Faker than Jordan's tits.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 29, 2011)

CBAB makes baby Lord Jesus Bute cry.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 29, 2011)

Everyone I know thinks it's shit, and there all #CBCB


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 30, 2011)

I have no idea what #cbcb is, but I'd just like to congratulate ddraig on a 22 page spectacular.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2011)

yay! cheers bruv


----------



## trampie (Aug 4, 2011)

Cardiff born,
Cardiff bred,
Strong in the Arm {w*****s},
Weak in the head.

Owain Glyndwr had the right idea and burnt the place to the ground , remember when them and the Jacks went to play rugby in England, bloody traitors.


We'll keep the Welsh flag flying high, Wales, Wales.

Cardiff didnt even vote for devolution and yet they built the Assembly there, it should have been built up the Vale of Neath, where the vote was a strong Yes, bloody M4 corridor crowd.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 4, 2011)

Although its irrelevant to this thread but I would argue that the decision of Cardiff and Swansea to go and play in Engand for a season probably brought about the onset of regional rugby and  the catalyst for the true profesionalism of the game in Wales.
This was the season where Llanelli, the best team in Wales (well the WRU welsh league) were made to look like boys by Scott Gibbs' men from Abertawe.

Incidentally, the terms Jacks may well be applied to people from Swansea, but I think you will find that it was NEVER applied to Swansea RFC. It is actually a term more correctly plied to Swansea football fans!


----------



## badlands (Aug 4, 2011)

trampie said:


> Cardiff born,
> Cardiff bred,
> Strong in the Arm {w*****s},
> Weak in the head.
> ...



Fuck off cunt


----------



## trampie (Aug 4, 2011)

Keep the drawbridge up.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 14, 2011)

I was born in cardiff... the heath.

Didnt stay long though maybe 4 years then moved to Newport coz my old man had to work there... so i was brought up in newport but born in Cardiff.

And now im in carmarthenshire... which is quiet, and weird..lot of people speak welsh here and the ones that dont have a very thick accent.. can be quite hard to understand them sometimes.. its a fast language is welsh, we seem to speak that little bit quicker than the english? I thnk so.

Boring as hell out here mind but also very quiet and low crime and thats important so im happy enough.. just wish it wassant so far away from cardiff or ide pop down more often..but 2 and a half hours on a train which you cant smoke on and usually breaks down for 6 hours for track maintinace lol, for a day in cardiff ide be beter off going the night b4 and stayin in a BNB or something.

peace


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 19, 2011)

did we all get invites to the first screening or what?


----------



## dom santiago (Sep 20, 2011)

Phil you are a tool always have been always will be. A bully and criminal like you have been all your life doesnt deserve a new start in life, just a swift end asap


----------



## dom santiago (Sep 20, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> I'm still stuck on cassette tapes  and who gives a shat if they buy from Spillers, hmv or hyper value? So what do you guys do that sticks you up there on your high horses? Seriously come down and jump in the waters lovely. If youre not interested in our show then don't watch it and do one. If you're not sure about it just ask the cast or production questions and stop assuming because right now you're looking like a bunch of specky forum pricks sat behind your laptop chatting wank.
> 
> Sorry but one for the road BOOM-TING!!!!!!!!!


Are you serious? Thought.you wanted to be the bigger man yet you stereotype people like that, you havent changed


----------



## dom santiago (Sep 20, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> LOL been called worse


Your name is an insult no can call you anything worse


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 20, 2011)

Is it on yet? Just how bad is it?


----------



## dom santiago (Sep 20, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> There will be over 50s but as mains that wouldnt do well because of demographic. We have muslim yer and Karl (red tie chap) speak Welsh. Some of the others speak  abit of it to. Normal women? We got single mum who's worked hard to get herself a place at Cardiff uni doing adult nursing, one unemployed, one who works 3 days a week volunteering as a teaching assistant, another who owns her business and girls who work in shops. One of the guys works with autistic children and is very passionat about helping them, another works with the elderly, some do events. We got student, graduate and more.
> 
> What else do you want?


lm sure that girl tried so hard to fill out an apllication for uni and open her legs to get pregnant


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Is it on yet? Just how bad is it?


the trailer looked really really really bad 
don't want to make you sad ll! or anyone else on the thread


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 20, 2011)

I saw that but wasn't this supposed to be happening in September?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2011)

dunno tbh
that link on the last page is dead and says 'the user has closed their account'


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2011)

MUCH better!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well despite the fact that this was meant to have hit our internet screens 3 weeks ago there is still no first episode. I posted on their Facebook page yesterday and was hardly complimentary and then today cheeky mare Sarah Jayne sends me a friend request!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 13, 2011)

Seems strange in light of my previous post that I am now blocked by the CBCB FB account! All their websites and blogs seem to be either dead or not updated!!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 13, 2011)

sarah jayne said:
			
		

> “We didn’t want it to be all about drinking and surgically-enhanced girls, because that’s not what Cardiff is about – a lot of people came to the auditions and said ‘I’m totally mental all I do is party’ and I just said, ‘next’. I didn’t want that.​




Funny then that all they seem to do according to various internet references is attend bar and restaurant openings and hang out at (non)celebrity parties! You couldnt make it up.​


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 13, 2011)

On Sunday







So where the fuck is it? How will anyone know who they are if noboday has seen it?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2011)

Callaghans!! an irish bar joined on to the holiday inn
classy!
worra shit poster!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 13, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> On Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what I love about their own hype.

"Come and get a date with a cast member of CBCB"

But they're just normal fucking people, not celebs, not even z-listers if this thing never hits the screens. They are just a group of wannabees who have been freeloading at aprties and openings for months, and for what?

Would prob be far more interesting if they just followed me, ddraig, infidel catro and badlands round for a couple of months if they want REAL cardiff! Its fucking hilarious that they actually believe their own hype and incredulous that anyone else is even fking bothered in seeing it.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 13, 2011)

ddraig said:


> Callaghans!! an irish bar joined on to the holiday inn
> classy!
> worra shit poster!



I think she meant wtf is CBCB!


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 13, 2011)

1927 said:


> I think she meant wtf is CBCB!



I know what it's meant to be


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2011)

"meant" indeed

i think the pics of the on the blogspot are of them waiting for the megabus to london!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 13, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I know what it's meant to be



Sorry i was inventing my own abbreviations I meant where the fuck?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 13, 2011)

ddraig said:


> "meant" indeed
> 
> i think the pics of the on the blogspot are of them waiting for the megabus to london!



There's pics of them on one site of them actually on the bus!


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 13, 2011)

You're not real cardiff unless you live, or have lived previously, in grangetown.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2011)

wot about Riverside?


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 13, 2011)

ddraig said:


> wot about Riverside? [/quo
> 
> No, definitely only the mighty grange!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2011)

Cuntface dadies boy Gianluca starts biometric entry for clubs in Cardiff
can one of the CBCB lot tell him he is cunt and i hope his club bombs from me please
i will never set foot in a place that wants your fingerprints or biometric data
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...-fingerprint-id-for-customers-91466-29627530/


> The equipment confirms whether their ID – such as a driving licence or passport – is genuine and takes an outline of their fingerprint.
> Once registered, customers scan their fingers to gain entry to the clubs. It can also be used for marketing, if the individual agrees, and shared between clubs.
> 
> At least three nightspots have installed the systems in recent weeks and South Wales Police hope it will become more widespread in the city.


and


> Newly-opened Ladybird Lounge and Club on Mill Lane was the first to start using the kit in the city.
> Owner Gianluca Malacrino volunteered to install the equipment, which is leased from London-firm IDScan Biometrics Limited, to minimise crime risk.
> “We have already knocked back people with fake IDs, as well as people trying to come in who have been banned from other venues,” the 20-year-old said.
> “It helps create a more relaxed environment – for me it is a no-brainer. I would love to see it in all the venues in Cardiff.
> “It would make my life so much easier as we could share information with each other.”


wanker


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 20, 2011)

Is it on yet though? That's the important thing.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 20, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Is it on yet though? That's the important thing.



Will it EVER be on?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2011)

course not!


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 20, 2011)

1927 said:


> Will it EVER be on?



I know


----------



## 1927 (Oct 20, 2011)

I was sooooo looking forward to it too!


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 20, 2011)

I've thought of nothing else since it was announced and I'm Newton Abbot born Nuneaton bred (catchy ), I've never even been to Cardiff, dread to think how stressfull this is for you lot 

((((((you lot))))))


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 20, 2011)

*BOOM TING*!


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 20, 2011)

What a tit that bloke is.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 28, 2011)

just in case anyone was wondering what the 'real' people of Cardiff were up to
apologies again, esp at over 5 mins!

sorry lizzieloo he doesn't say boom ting in this vid


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (Oct 28, 2011)

is that it mate?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 28, 2011)

fuck you man, just fuck you.... i had almost forgoten about this....


----------



## ddraig (Oct 28, 2011)

sorry man 
i'm one of the promo team really 
http://twitpic.com/70jbuk


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 28, 2011)

ddraig, they should be slapped on sight, you have a duty to your fellow man.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 28, 2011)

not that i frequent the same places obviously, but if they do come across my path/field of vision irl then heh 

not a violent dude tho really


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 28, 2011)

Its not violence, its mercy, it might snap them out of this delusion.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 7, 2011)

ddraig said:


> just in case anyone was wondering what the 'real' people of Cardiff were up to
> apologies again, esp at over 5 mins!
> 
> sorry lizzieloo he doesn't say boom ting in this vid




How did she spend 5hours doing her hair? I could have looked like that in 2minutes, and even then could have stopped for a cup of tea half way thru!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 16, 2011)

Episode 1 now out. 9500 views and only 4 likes!! say it all really.lol


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 16, 2011)

got about 2 mins in,... do they know what the word Reality means?


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

Fuck's sake. It's unwatchable shite. What's the point of it? And the acting is _abysmal._


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 16, 2011)

no no no, it's reality man.... like fly on the wall yeah?


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 16, 2011)

1927 said:


> Episode 1 now out. 9500 views and only 4 likes!! say it all really.lol



Will it make my eyes bleed? 

*checks twitter comments*


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 16, 2011)

Tee Hee

https://twitter.com/#!/search/Cardiff Born Cardiff Bred



> *Cardiff* *Born* *Cardiff* *Bred* is shockingly bad. Poor beloved Caerdydd, forever tainted. Time to go tear my eyes out


----------



## dom santiago (Nov 17, 2011)

1927 said:


> No. Its defintely Boom Tish, its a drum crash you twat, I made a joke, its what people say on the internet, i was making a pun on your use of Boom Ting . No go back to shagging ya sister.


They already look inbred enough


----------



## dom santiago (Nov 17, 2011)

PhilFarthing said:


> Def aint my sis mate she wouldnt hide if it was her


and shes prob to busy spread lefs on some random gutys bed... Or yours


----------



## 1927 (Nov 17, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> got about 2 mins in,... do they know what the word Reality means?



I didnt last longer than 30 secs.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Tee Hee
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/search/Cardiff Born Cardiff Bred



https://twitter.com/#!/search/cbcb

JenJen_McCarthy Jenny McCarthy 


@

@*fairy1927* I no longer class myself a Cardiffian after watching #*CBCB* what vile creatures decided it was a good idea? #*humiliation*
12 minutes ago


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2011)

i watched it but had to keep stopping it and going for a puke and clean my mind

is it as bad or worse than predicted tho?!
and the sound is shit
and it is all self promotion

and i wonder if gio's boy and his spikey haired twat mate have pulled out? 

truly tragic and a bad reflection on Cardiff, very bad

also, 'cow', 'gay' and 'slag' were trotted out, niiice


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2011)

it also seems to have been dropped by Walesonline.co.uk
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/topics/cardiff-born-cardiff-bred/
certainly not listed on the top anymore!


----------



## nogojones (Nov 18, 2011)

Didn't get past 3 minutes. Not very good.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2011)

"mixed reviews on the web"
think they mean us? 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-16052947
oh and sorry to raise this ugly thing again


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 27, 2011)

A second series?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Ranbay (Jan 24, 2012)

oh and this


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> /snip vid



Bob you owe me a min of my life back.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> oh and this



Because of course people always move on to other things when they have a successful product on their hands!


----------

